# Qld Xmas In July 2007 - Case Swap



## winkle (18/3/07)

> Winkle , I recon it might be a good idea to start the xmas in july thread. My missus and daughter want to go to the Gwen Stenfani concert in Brisvagus on the 28th , And I was thinking of driving down for this one so as to 1) bring down my bottles to swap and 2) pick up 1/2 a ton of grain for the rest of the year to save on freight.
> 
> But I'll come on any weekend that you guys decide on. smile.gif and they might just have to fly down..smile.gif
> 
> Cheers beer.gif



Ok, by popular demand (1) I'll start this thread. Obviously it'll be in July and on a Saturday and at Everton Park, any suggestions for dates other than the vote for the 28th, (which is ok by me)? Does anyone want to moderate the case swap other than PP?  I'm going to need time to put a rubberized coating on the bar floor.


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

28th is good with me Perry


----------



## sqyre (18/3/07)

I see no problems with the 28th....yet.



Sqyre...


----------



## Jye (18/3/07)

And so it begins :lol: Should we make the limit 20 for those who are filling up from kegs?

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/3/07)

Jye said:


> And so it begins :lol: Should we make the limit 20 for those who are filling up from kegs?
> 
> winkle
> Screwtop
> ...


----------



## browndog (18/3/07)

I'm in

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA

Lets decide what type of bottles to use, it's no fun giving away King Browns and getting plastic bottles back. How about we *all* use the plastic bottles?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/3/07)

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
Browndog - IIPA

You droped me off the list Browndog.. Plastic bottles from me..


:beer:


----------



## InCider (18/3/07)

I would be happy with plastic bottles for the swap. I much prefer glass, but I agree with Browndog. It's only a few bucks and it will help to standardise it all. And much more margin for error if PP turns up!  

Cheers and wish me luck on 5 consecutive AFDs! :blink: (damned stupid drinking bets!) :angry: 

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
InCider & Baa


----------



## Ross (18/3/07)

I'm off to Uk for a month from 20th July, so I'll have to miss this one  ...


Cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/3/07)

I don't think its set in stone yet Rossco, still a few months away..
don't give up just yet.


----------



## bonj (18/3/07)

I'll be there... :beer:

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
InCider & Baa
Bonj


----------



## bconnery (18/3/07)

I'm in, and I like 20 cause it means some left for me...

28th is good for me too. Either that or early in the month. My daughter is 2 on the 17th so anytime around then could be bad...

Waaay to early to be talking beers for me but I like the idea of something that isn't a pale ale or ipa because I think hops will be pretty well represented already 

EDIT

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
InCider & Baa
TidalPete
bconnery


----------



## TidalPete (18/3/07)

[quote 
winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
InCider & Baa
TidalPete
[/quote]

28th is fine winkle. 

:beer:


----------



## frogman (18/3/07)

winkle
Screwtop
sqyre
Jye - Rye IPA
Browndog - IIPA
FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
InCider & Baa
TidalPete
Frogman

28th fine here. :beerbang:


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

> winkle
> Screwtop - Klsch
> sqyre
> Jye - Rye IPA
> ...



Pet bottles great! 

Happy St Patricks Day to all for yesterday


----------



## InCider (18/3/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.TidalPete
9.Frogman
10.Batz
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Looks good at this stage for me,but as you know it is possiable I may be called away for work.PET bottles Ok by me as well.
Batz


----------



## Jye (18/3/07)

OK guys lets try and keep everyone on the list  

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider 
8.Bonj 
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Chad (18/3/07)

I'll be in for my first swap. And PET bottles are fine with me.

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider 
8.Bonj 
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## sqyre (18/3/07)

Sh*t :blink: ...someones gunna have to give me some bottling advice...

Never done it.. :huh:  



Sqyre...

( the MAN-BEER maker...)



EDIT: Hey winkle what suburb you in again??


----------



## InCider (18/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Sh*t :blink: ...someones gunna have to give me some bottling advice...
> 
> Never done it.. :huh:
> Sqyre...



...turn the caps anticlockwise to remove them from the bottle, then when full of beer...


----------



## sqyre (18/3/07)

InCider said:


> ...turn the caps anticlockwise to remove them from the bottle, then when full of beer...





Sean....H.T.F.U. <_< 



Sqyre


----------



## stillscottish (18/3/07)

InCider said:


> ...turn the caps anticlockwise to remove them from the bottle, then when full of beer...



Informative, and incisively written.

They should make this a sticky.  

Campbell


----------



## winkle (18/3/07)

Might have to do a weizen, unless Batz bribes me with Alt.


----------



## InCider (18/3/07)

Got message back so Monkale is added to the wort... :beer: 

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider 
8.Bonj 
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Batz (18/3/07)

What about tucker? I thought the "bring a plate" thingy worked well,it made it heaps easier on Julie and I that's for sure.
Just one thing with it,those who bring munchies need to also put them out to be devoured,I found several bags of goodies that never even saw the light of the bar.

As Tidalpete can never have one of these at his place,I would like to nominate him as case swap monitor :beer: :beerbang: 


On ya Pete !

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/07)

> 1.winkle
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> 3.sqyre
> 4.Jye - Rye IPA
> ...




Happy to help Pete as no room here for a swap either. Will bring tucker.


----------



## Ross (18/3/07)

Well the 14th is still showing 100% of the vote, so I might get to join in yet B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (18/3/07)

Ross said:


> Well the 14th is still showing 100% of the vote, so I might get to join in yet
> 
> cheers Ross



I feel for you Ross I really do,  but Ned doesn't get many chances to come down our way so I will go for the 28th. :beerbang: 
Besides, we still have to get that croc of his into Batz's dam & the airlines refuse to carry it. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Ross (18/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> I feel for you Ross I really do,  but Ned doesn't get many chances to come down our way so I will go for the 28th. :beerbang:



???? Am i missing something... 

Edit: Ok, i'm guessing the quote in winkles first post is from ned? No probs I'll toast you from UK :beer: 

cheers 
Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (18/3/07)

Great to see the list management hasn't improved at all. Top stuff guys :super: 

Winkle, I know you are damn dissapointed that I can't moderate the case swap into a model time and motion study but rest-assured that I will be moderating closely the post count to this thread and all especially witty remarks I will link in The Funniest Posts and PMs You Have Ever Read  thread which I trust you have all subscribed to by now.

Better whack InCider's bottling advice in there I spose. Ah! Who needs a Frivolous Posts thread when ANY Qld thread is in play?


----------



## TidalPete (18/3/07)

Ross said:


> ???? Am i missing something...
> 
> Edit: Ok, i'm guessing the quote in winkles first post is from ned? No probs I'll toast you from UK :beer:
> 
> ...



He posted on the "Qld Brewers Get togethers" thread this morning Ross.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (19/3/07)

Here's an idea for tucker

Beer pizza beer

What if we all chuck in some $$ and get big mobs of pizza delivered? Easy azz and all we need to do is bring some munchies and brecky

Batz


----------



## winkle (19/3/07)

Batz said:


> Here's an idea for tucker
> 
> Beer pizza beer
> 
> ...



Sounds good, lets see now Dominos is within 5 minutes easy walk, so probably 30 minutes staggering time/then add the loss ratio to distance travelled :blink: - ok delivery might be best


----------



## TidalPete (19/3/07)

Batz said:


> Beer pizza beer
> Batz



I've always wanted to introduce Tony Pepperoni to a brewer's get together :beerbang: . 

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs (19/3/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider 
8.Bonj 
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.Mothballs - AAA
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

I'm in. Pet bottles no problems and there is less chance of bottles going boom during the swap.


----------



## Jye (19/3/07)

Wheres Bindi... havent heard from him for a while


----------



## fixa (19/3/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider 
8.Bonj 
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.Mothballs - AAA
16.Fixa-TBC by next week.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Guys, i won't be able to attend..(I know, HTFU), however wish to participate in the swap. I may have something lined up, but will confirm by next week. That's if your all happy with that?


----------



## winkle (21/3/07)

Now we have a logo, did anyone get around to looking at getting some fridge/bumper stickers knocked up?


----------



## browndog (21/3/07)

Hi Lads,
I'm getting in early and running a test of my case swap IIPA on friday. Here is the brew as it stands.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Xmas swap in july IIPA test
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.080 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 79.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 77.4 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)  Grain 3.2 % 
20.00 gm Warrior [15.10%] (50 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (50 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (20 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
25.00 gm IIPA hop mix [8.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Ahtanum [6.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.23 L of water at 77.2 C 66.0 C 90 min 

The hops mix is

10g Cascade
5g Amerillo
5g Cluster
3g Centennial
2g Chinook

Anyone see any glaring problems with this brew ?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (21/3/07)

Hey BD,

I would leave out the carapils, it already has a lot of unfermentables with such a high original gravity. You dont want the residual sweetness to be cloy and if you can get a low FG (1.016) it will be very drinkable.

Maybe dry hop the Ahtanum so you get a real aroma hit  and the cluster should bring something interesting to the hop mix.


----------



## winkle (21/3/07)

browndog said:


> Hi Lads,
> I'm getting in early and running a test of my case swap IIPA on friday.
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Sqyre should enjoy that one


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/07)

> 1.winkle
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> 3.sqyre
> 4.Jye - Rye IPA
> ...



Stop swiping my Klsch of the list


----------



## browndog (21/3/07)

Jye said:


> Hey BD,
> 
> I would leave out the carapils, it already has a lot of unfermentables with such a high original gravity. You dont want the residual sweetness to be cloy and if you can get a low FG (1.016) it will be very drinkable.
> 
> Maybe dry hop the Ahtanum so you get a real aroma hit  and the cluster should bring something interesting to the hop mix.



Cheers Jye, will adjust the recipe accordingly

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/07)

Would an Interstater be allowed to participate....


----------



## bconnery (21/3/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would an Interstater be allowed to participate....



Can't speak for everyone else but I'd vote yes...


----------



## bonj (21/3/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Would an Interstater be allowed to participate....


I can't see why not either.


----------



## Jye (21/3/07)

I cant believe we havent filled up yet... must be a slow time of the year


----------



## browndog (21/3/07)

Stu, I dub thee, honorary QLD AHBer, get thy name down on the swap list.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (21/3/07)

browndog said:


> Stu, I dub thee, honorary QLD AHBer
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



There you go Stu! 
Hope you bring that Morrie ute

Batz


----------



## InCider (21/3/07)

Stu,

You've already met Baa Bra, so we are all family :blink: She blushes under her wool when your name in mentioned!

InCider.



browndog said:


> Stu, I dub thee, honorary QLD AHBer, get thy name down on the swap list.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


----------



## Batz (21/3/07)

Without jumping to far ahead here guys,after this swap would have to be an Oktoberfest hey?
At Bundy perhaps?


Batz


----------



## sqyre (21/3/07)

Batz said:


> Without jumping to far ahead here guys,after this swap would have to be an Oktoberfest hey?
> At Bundy perhaps?
> 
> 
> Batz





Lol :lol: ,

You know what i reckon would be tops.....who's got a 4wd?

a few days at moreton, stradie or bribie island would be AWESOME.. B) 

Some time in the warmer months of spring...Beach side camping with taps...



(evil seed planted Muhuhhhahahahaaahahaah!!!!!) 



Sqyre... 

EDIT: Brain thinks quicker than fingers type........sometimes


----------



## winkle (21/3/07)

Batz said:


> Without jumping to far ahead here guys,after this swap would have to be an Oktoberfest hey?
> At Bundy perhaps?
> Batz



There is the Oktoberfest in the German Club @ the Gabba, if you want to try and work it in? They get to clean up the mess  
But maybe up the coast would be better.


----------



## InCider (21/3/07)

How about Rainbow Beach? Set up MAN CAMP at Inskip point - no 4wd needed, sun, sand of course a coldie in EACH HAND! Cheap camping, cooking out. And there's a backpackers if Baa Bra is tired!

I'm easy for anywhere!

:beerbang:


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/07)

Every one of the above options gets my vote, would love to hire a country hall and have a 2 day BrewFest. Bet a lot of small communities would be happy to have the influx of dollars.

BUT:

Back to the question at hand, any old analogue cable systems guy gets my vote Stu, especially the brewing kind. How about accommodation Winkle, can we pitch tents on the bowling green behind your place?


----------



## PistolPatch (21/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Winkle, can we pitch tents on the bowling green behind your place?



I'd imagine that would be fine Screwtop.

You idiot!!!


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/07)

fixa said:


> 1.winkle
> 2.Screwtop
> 3.sqyre
> 4.Jye - Rye IPA
> ...



Will be in an Oktoberfest if it does not conflict with the one at the Kraut Klub.
Rainbow --- no
Bundy --- yes :beerbang: 
Technically, our Oktoberfest should be in the second month of Autumn which is April in the Southern Hemisphere. h34r: 


:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Will be in an Oktoberfest if it does not conflict with the one at the Kraut Klub.
> Rainbow --- no
> Bundy --- yes :beerbang:
> Technically, our Oktoberfest should be in the second month of Autumn which is April in the Southern Hemisphere. h34r:
> :beer:




Then it would be an Aprilfest, Ficken Sie, ersetzen Sie meinen kolsch.

2. Screwtop - Klsch


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Then it would be an Aprilfest, Sie ficken, stellt mein Klsch zurck.
> 
> 2. Screwtop - Klsch


]

Only that in the Northern Hemisphere Screwy. Same to you. :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> ]
> 
> Only that in the Northern Hemisphere Screwy. Same to you. :lol:




Same monthes both top and bottom just opposite seasons. Still hyperactive from your Belgian this arvo.

Kohlklub ja


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Same monthes both top and bottom just opposite seasons.
> 
> Kohlklub ja



I bow to your superior knowledge Screwy. 






:beer:


----------



## winkle (21/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Every one of the above options gets my vote, would love to hire a country hall and have a 2 day BrewFest. Bet a lot of small communities would be happy to have the influx of dollars.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> Back to the question at hand, any old analogue cable systems guy gets my vote Stu, especially the brewing kind. How about accommodation Winkle, can we pitch tents on the bowling green behind your place?



Well I'd say yes, but I imagine that they won't be very happy  . There is a few beds inside, number depends on how fast I can get a sleep-out built! Otherwise there's room for a lot of swags in the bar (under the dart board can be a bit dodgy if drinkers are still up) and a tent or two in the front, last one gets the blowup pool lounge.


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/07)

winkle said:


> Well I'd say yes, but I imagine that they won't be very happy  . There is a few beds inside, number depends on how fast I can get a sleep-out built! Otherwise there's room for a lot of swags in the bar (under the dart board can be a bit dodgy if drinkers are still up) and a tent or two in the front, last one gets the blowup pool lounge.




Hope the roof on the bar is held down with cyclone bolts if Pete and I are sleeping out there. Better send the neighbours on holidays. 

Edit: Typo


----------



## sluggerdog (21/3/07)

I'll make an apearance at this one but won't be in the swap itself, brewing fridge has karked it a little while ago and I haven't had time to find one and by the look of thing, it will be a while til I get another.


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I'll make an apearance at this one but won't be in the swap itself, brewing fridge has karked it a little while ago and I haven't had time to find one and by the look of thing, it will be a while til I get another.



Will be glad to have a beer with you again Slugger. We are always looking for new participants in the Brewerhood.  

:beer:


----------



## Batz (22/3/07)

InCider said:


> How about Rainbow Beach? Set up MAN CAMP at Inskip point - no 4wd needed, sun, sand of course a coldie in EACH HAND! Cheap camping, cooking out. And there's a backpackers if Baa Bra is tired!
> 
> I'm easy for anywhere!
> 
> :beerbang:




Sounds like a good one,the brewerhood brothers go camping  

Batz


----------



## berapnopod (22/3/07)

I'd like to be a part of the July case, but dunno anything about how to organise shipping, since I am in Townsville. FNQ Bunyip, you're up this way, so how do you intend to get your beers down south?

Berp.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/3/07)

Starting to look like I will need a bloody truck ..

PM sent.
:beer:


----------



## fixa (22/3/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Starting to look like I will need a bloody truck ..
> 
> PM sent.
> :beer:



probably a couple of people in bundy yet to contact you ned


----------



## berapnopod (22/3/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.Mothballs - AAA
16.Fixa-TBC by next week.
17.Berp
18.
19.
20.

I've pencilled my name in, contingent on how FNQ Bunyip goes with boot space - thanks!!

Berp.


----------



## Batz (22/3/07)

I hope I don't step on any toes here but I believe places should first be avaliable to those attending the swap.
Usually we have plenty of room for others to join in,some brewers attend but don't join in on the case .

So if we cap at 20 my vote goes that those at the swap,are in the swap,left over places go to people who can't make it on the night


Batz


----------



## fixa (22/3/07)

Fair call


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/07)

Have yet to ask SWMBO. I am betting that she will only allow me to go on July 35th....  


If I get the old ute rego'd then I will be there with bells on...5hr drive in an old Morry ute sure will add to the HTFU


----------



## Screwtop (22/3/07)

Batz said:


> I hope I don't step on any toes here but I believe places should first be avaliable to those attending the swap.
> Usually we have plenty of room for others to join in,some brewers attend but don't join in on the case .
> 
> So if we cap at 20 my vote goes that those at the swap,are in the swap,left over places go to people who can't make it on the night
> Batz



I'm good with that


----------



## browndog (22/3/07)

> So if we cap at 20 my vote goes that those at the swap,are in the swap,left over places go to people who can't make it on the night



I agree, that is a fair call Batz.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## fixa (22/3/07)

I'll amend the list then

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.Mothballs - AAA
16.Berp
17.
18.
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa


I did have this thought when i initially suggested that i participate. That's why i asked "if your all happy with that?"
Sorry if i've stepped on toes...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/3/07)

Thats a fair call Batz and somthing I was pondering as the requests for transporting cases were coming in 
. Thanks for bringing it up..


Better put Berp on that reserve list to. I'll Pm him to advise..

Cheers Ned



1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete
11.Frogman
12.Batz
13.Chad
14.Monkale
15.Mothballs - AAA
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp


----------



## Ross (22/3/07)

Why are you capping at 20 - that's only 15L - well under a keg/batch :blink: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (22/3/07)

We could look at upping it if we even make it to 20 but I would like to sample my beer before bottling it for everyone else... 3L sounds like a fair sample


----------



## Batz (22/3/07)

Ross said:


> Why are you capping at 20 - that's only 15L - well under a keg/batch :blink:
> 
> Cheers Ross




I don't why 20 was picked Ross
Make it 30 and it's two full PET bottle boxes,and everyones in as well.

I'll go with what everyones else wants.

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/3/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Thats a fair call Batz and somthing I was pondering as the requests for transporting cases were coming in
> . Thanks for bringing it up..
> Better put Berp on that reserve list to. I'll Pm him to advise..
> 
> ...




I have put myself on the reserve list as it looks like I will be working for this one  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (22/3/07)

Batz said:


> I have put myself on the reserve list as it looks like I will be working for this one
> 
> Batz



Let's hope not Batz, it's early days yet.

WHO DELETED No 10 SCOTTISH 80/- ---------NO MORE FUNNY BUGGERS OR I WILL LACE IT WITH LAXATIVES. 



















:beer:


----------



## bonj (22/3/07)

Lists like these could do with a special category in the wiki. Then there'd be no confusion with people accidently picking up an outdated version.


----------



## winkle (26/3/07)

Now I've got to decide between a smoked Irish Red or a Wobbly Boot. Stresses you out sometimes this hobby lifestyle.


----------



## bconnery (26/3/07)

winkle said:


> Now I've got to decide between a smoked Irish Red or a Wobbly Boot. Stresses you out sometimes this hobby lifestyle.



Wobbly Boot!!! Assuming you mean the Wig & Pen smoked hefeweizen that is...

Potentially I should start thinking about my contribution I suppose


----------



## winkle (26/3/07)

bconnery said:


> Wobbly Boot!!! Assuming you mean the Wig & Pen smoked hefeweizen that is...
> 
> Potentially I should start thinking about my contribution I suppose


 Thats the bad boy, nothing like a glass of ham flavoured beer.


----------



## stillscottish (26/3/07)

I'll give it a go

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz


----------



## microbe (26/3/07)

I'm definitely keen to come along and contribute - if I can get a pass out. But aren't all you AG brewers out there just going to chuck out my K&K?

cheers,

microbe


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (27/3/07)

Microbe, we all had to start somwhere... I 'm sure there was a K&K or 2 in the last swap ... Your welcome to come along and get some feed back on your brew and sample some AG brews in the process..

It's all good ...

:beer:


----------



## bonj (27/3/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Microbe, we all had to start somwhere... I 'm sure there was a K&K or 2 in the last swap ... Your welcome to come along and get some feed back on your brew and sample some AG brews in the process..
> 
> It's all good ...
> 
> :beer:



I totally agree. I'm aiming to have my AG brewery done for the swap (actually for my 30th in June), but I certainly don't subscribe to any perceived AG snobbery. Come along! Everyone's a winner...


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/3/07)

I'll give it a go

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17.
18.
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz

I will put my hand up for this one, anyone from Bundy way I can give a lift to, Fixa? Batz if you are going I can pick you up on the way.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (27/3/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I will put my hand up for this one, anyone from Bundy way I can give a lift to, Fixa? Batz if you are going I can pick you up on the way.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Sure mate.
pick me up around 10?
:lol:  :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/3/07)

fixa said:


> Sure mate.
> pick me up around 10?



Yeah, well I was sort of hoping you could get the train to here :huh: , but then, you could always pick me up on your way through :lol: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (27/3/07)

LOL......... we'll see closer to the time....
and empty your inbox....


----------



## Zizzle (28/3/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18.
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz


----------



## stillscottish (29/3/07)

Did my brew for this yesterday, sort of a Rocheford 8 clone.
All went well until I stuck the chiller in. As it was getting late I upped the water flow through it. Came out 15 min later and level in the boiler is higher than when I started. Water was spraying into boiler from the hose connection because the pressure was so high. I reckon about 2 litres got in.
Never mind, into the fermenter.

Went into the garage to check it this morning and it's trying to blow the lid off the fermenter. Luckily it's in a collapsible cooler because about 3 litres have come out of the airlock.
Even with 2 2litre frozen bottles in beside it the fermenter is hot to the touch.

Chucked another 2 frozen bottles in and had to go to work. 

Nothing else can go wrong, can it?

Campbell.
loves the challenge of big beers


----------



## Tyred (29/3/07)

At the moment I'm unsure as I don't know what work commitments will be like during July. Hopefully I can rig something up or bribe a workmate with beer to be free.

Will put myself down at #18 for now. 

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz


----------



## Jye (29/3/07)

Duff was kind enough to hook me up with some hops last weekend and Im going to brew the trail rye IPA for the case swap tonight... its not really a trail because I already know its damn tasty :chug:


----------



## TidalPete (29/3/07)

Jye said:


> Duff was kind enough to hook me up with some hops last weekend and Im going to brew the trail rye IPA for the case swap tonight... its not really a trail because I already know its damn tasty :chug:



Jye,

Slightly off topic I know but I have been looking at your siggy & wouldn't mind a Captain Cook at your 
Stone 6th Anniversary Porter recipe? PM me if it is on the restricted list & I am included of course.

:beer:


----------



## Jye (29/3/07)

TidalPete said:


> Jye,
> 
> Slightly off topic I know but I have been looking at your siggy & wouldn't mind a Captain Cook at your
> Stone 6th Anniversary Porter recipe? PM me if it is on the restricted list & I am included of course.
> ...



Here it is Pete, PM me if you need any of the finer details.

Post #389


----------



## Jye (30/3/07)

Jye said:


> Duff was kind enough to hook me up with some hops last weekend and Im going to brew the trail rye IPA for the case swap tonight... its not really a trail because I already know its damn tasty :chug:



Everything went perfectly last night and should be a beauty... pity this ones all mine muhahahahaha :lol: 

Ill try not to stuff the next one up


----------



## winkle (6/4/07)

Ok here is the venue.
View attachment 12011

There should be four beers on tap - Smoked Porter, Hefe-weizen (sorry Batz), something high gravity and probably an Irish Red - thats if the brewing shedule (sp) remains on course.


----------



## bonj (6/4/07)

Looks _and sounds_ fantastic, winkle! :beerbang:

_edit in italics_


----------



## browndog (6/4/07)

Having had the privelidge of a beer at Winkles Bar, I can say it will be a top venue for the xmas in july case swap. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (6/4/07)

winkle said:


> Ok here is the venue.
> View attachment 12011
> 
> There should be four beers on tap - Smoked Porter, Hefe-weizen (sorry Batz), something high gravity and probably an Irish Red - thats if the brewing schedule (sp) remains on course.



Perry,

Having heard from Screwtop that your bar was top notch I must say that I am a little disappointed. :lol:
You do not seem to have my Sharkbait Brewery sticker prominently displayed?  
To be in the running to be classed as a top notch bar this is an absolute must.  
Must ask you about that Esk Brewery poster when we next meet. 

Beautiful!

:beer:


----------



## winkle (6/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> Perry,
> 
> You do not seem to have my Sharkbait Brewery sticker prominently displayed?
> To be in the running to be classed as a top notch bar this is an absolute must.
> ...



There is a small one on the fridge now 
edit - too many emoticons


----------



## InCider (6/4/07)

winkle said:


> There is a small one on the fridge now
> edit - too many emoticons



There wasn't any...







Chop Chop either... you can use this one


----------



## winkle (12/4/07)

I've had to change my planned beer for the case swap - an Acerola flavoured Wheat Beer. I had a big tree out the back covered in almost ripe cherrys, and just think of all that vitamin C goodness. Today I went out and harvested my crop - 4 acerolas in total! :angry: Either a posse of possums, platoons of parrots or battalions of bats (acting under instruction from you-know-who in Kin Kin) have conspired to derailed this wheat beer, for this crop anyway. So it'll be either a chocolate/oat/coffee stout or a wobbly boot clone (reserve) for the swap.


----------



## winkle (26/4/07)

Everyone thinking of being part of this voted yet? - we should lock in the date soon.


----------



## bonj (26/4/07)

Poll looks pretty conclusive.

Lock it in Eddie!


----------



## Jye (26/4/07)

Bonj said:


> Poll looks pretty conclusive.
> 
> Lock it in Eddie!



What... no life lines  

The RIPA has turned out great but just a little harsh on the bitterness, I will probably drop the IBUs by 10 and up the dry hops Mmmmmm :wub:


----------



## winkle (30/4/07)

OK, 28th is locked and loaded.


----------



## Batz (30/4/07)

Great :angry: 

I'll be at Millmerran Power over that period <_< 

Have a good one guys

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (30/4/07)

Oh bugger Bazt was looking forward to catching up Buddy..

Next one 

I won't vote for a change though as I now have the concert tickets for the missus and daughter for the 28th ..

:beer:


----------



## Zizzle (1/5/07)

InCider, quit your jibba jabba. If i ever catch you acting like a crazy fool again l will introduce you to my friend PAIN!

Yes I have discovered the new catch cry for the next meet up:



PS. Yes all soccer players are pansies.


----------



## winkle (2/5/07)

Hey, Incider
View attachment 12410

hell-f*cking-oo!

Finally got the Wobbly boot clone in bottles as my offering in the case swap, although if I can tweek the stout recipe a bit more I'll probably go with it. Wife is unhappy since I moved the secondary fermenter into the laundry not realising that the tap was cross threaded end result was a very sticky laundry, me losing 1 or 2 litres of good beer and sticky cat prints spread all over the house  Oh well sh*t happens <_<


----------



## bonj (2/5/07)

winkle said:


> sticky cat prints spread all over the house



They have to walk in it don't they...


----------



## Zizzle (2/5/07)

winkle said:


> sticky cat prints spread all over the house



So you had to apprehend and punish the sticky pussy too?


----------



## winkle (2/5/07)

Zizzle said:


> So you had to apprehend and punish the sticky pussy too?



Nah, it was sitting out in the sun licking itself :lol:


----------



## bconnery (2/5/07)

The end of July usually sees me with my company away weekend, "not compulsory", homebrew club annual comp and now case swap... It was really going to be a case of 2 out of 3 and I really would like a raise this year...

Now the homebrew gods have smiled on me big time!

Company weekend moved to October. 

Club comp postponed two weeks due to absence of half the committee. 

Swap in place and I have my big pot as of today so should be an AG, assuming the first couple go well!


----------



## InCider (2/5/07)

Zizzle, that's tops man & Winkle - Nice HTFU mate. Brilliant.  



Zizzle said:


> InCider, quit your jibba jabba. If i ever catch you acting like a crazy fool again l will introduce you to my friend PAIN!
> 
> Yes I have discovered the new catch cry for the next meet up:
> 
> ...


----------



## bconnery (18/5/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - IIPA
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz


----------



## browndog (18/5/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - *changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes*
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Batz


----------



## InCider (18/5/07)

Esteemed brewers, 

Did we have a cap for numbers?

InCider. (too lazy to re-read the 6 pages of posts)


----------



## NickB (18/5/07)

browndog said:


> 1.winkle
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> 3.sqyre
> 4.Jye - Rye IPA
> ...



Will definitely be making it, but put me on reserve for the swap part... Will partake in some fine beers either way 

Cheers

Nick


----------



## InCider (18/5/07)

I'd better have a beer as I think it's capped at 20 (InCider = Dickhead) D'oh!

Glad you're in Nick!


----------



## Batz (18/5/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp


I am off the reserve list,working as expected.
I'll be thinking of you all,have a good one.Those who have not been to winkles bar are in for a treat...in fact you all are  

Batz


----------



## Tyred (18/5/07)

Either a porter or a brown ale. Not too sure yet. Both were bottled in April. 
3 months aging should be O.K. for darkish beers, shouldn't it ?


----------



## frogman (18/5/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp


----------



## InCider (18/5/07)

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19.
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

Had to add a style... so much to choose from. Glad I didn't decide to do that open source cola recipe!


----------



## NickB (21/5/07)

Better actually add myself to the list. (Duh!) I'll be in for the swap too...!!

1.winkle
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp


----------



## NickB (21/5/07)

Just a post for those who 
1. can't be arsed reading the whole post or
2. don't have an 'effen clue what's going on

(correct me if I'm wrong!)

Xmas in July Case Swap

Winkle's Bar, Everton Park, 28th July 2007
Those participating: 20 Coopers PET bottles of your selected brew (or 20 empty bottles if you're bringing a keg)
Plate of food (this happening still??) and nibbles


That sound right?

Nick


----------



## winkle (21/5/07)

Nick,
I think the cunning plan was for Pizzas @ night and we'll sort out breakfast sooner or later. If you want to bring munchies thats fine.
I'm still waiting for the smoke to become more evident in the wobbly boot for case swap - might have to do something else, Anzac biscuit ale perhaps.


----------



## Tyred (21/5/07)

Isn't a case of Coopers PET bottles equal to 15 ?


----------



## InCider (22/5/07)

Tyred said:


> Isn't a case of Coopers PET bottles equal to 15 ?


That's true, but our 'Case' is the total number of Brewerhooders in the swap, so if it's 20, we'll need 20 coopers PET.

And don't worry about the left overs, because we're all off to shag Sqyres goat again at Xmas.  

Winkle - have you any pets? :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/5/07)

InCider said:


> Winkle - have you any pets? :blink:
> 
> InCider.




LOL :beer:


----------



## winkle (23/5/07)

InCider said:


> That's true, but our 'Case' is the total number of Brewerhooders in the swap, so if it's 20, we'll need 20 coopers PET.
> 
> And don't worry about the left overs, because we're all off to shag Sqyres goat again at Xmas.
> 
> ...



Might have to equip the cat with 100 mile-an-hour-tape.


----------



## winkle (25/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot?
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

Still a space available - Jimmyjack?


----------



## NickB (25/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot?
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB - English Bitter
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

Can't wait for this. Did my brew yesterday on my new(ish) setup (will post pics soon). An English Bitter it shall be. Based it on a recipe from the recipe section....buggered if I can remeber which one though :blink: 

Recipe as follows

*********
English Pale Ale-Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Grain
4.00KG Australian Ale Malt (BB)
1.00KG German Munich Malt (Wyermann)
0.25KG German Wheat Malt (Wyermann)
0.08KG Chocolate Malt (TF?)

Hops
25g First Gold (UK) 60mins (7.7% AA)
30g Stryian Goldings (Slovenia) 20mins (5.4% AA)
30g Kent Goldings (UK) 15mins (4.4%AA)
20g Stryian Goldings (Slovenia) 0mins (5.4% AA)

Other
1g Koppafloc 15mins

60min infusion mash @ 67C
*********

Cheers
Nick


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot?
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - *American Amber Ale*
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB - English Bitter
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

That's what your're getting from me boys, brewing it at 7am of this morning.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (26/5/07)

Just dropped in for a visit here and what do I find?

Three serious posts in a row.

HTFU!

I'll be back to check again in 50 posts and I expect there to be no more votes on the poll (20 is way too many for a QLD thread,) no more copying of the list (that's just too easy,) and no more logistical posts (where's the surprise in that?) 

I am very dissapointed  

(Anyway the page before looked good and had pics and funny stuff and everything. Might go and have a looky there )


----------



## PistolPatch (26/5/07)

OMG! I just saw the post count - 141!!!!

Didn't we crack 700 or more on the Xmas Swap?

I was going to add this as an edit to my last post but how unhelpful and selfish would that be?

Put me on the list as a reserve. Reserve poster that is :blink: 

I'll go and do some historical checks on posting figures for QLD threads and get back to you. In the meantime, you know what to do. 141 - WTF?

Have you even nominated a Swap Disorganiser yet? You know, the bloke who makes sure everyone goes home with at least seven or more of the same beers?

BTW, don't use Brad. I tried to train him up but, even still, every beer I got was different. Mind you that was only two beers so at least some of the training must have sunk in.

:blink: 
Pat


----------



## winkle (26/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> OMG! I just saw the post count - 141!!!!
> 
> Didn't we crack 700 or more on the Xmas Swap?
> 
> ...



Now, now Pat - why organise something in advance when you can bugger it up at the last minute? Its the Queensland way of planning.


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

I bags running the swap this year, my god, if I can build aeroplanes I can make sure blokes go home with every beer execpt their own. I'm gonna go write the algorythems now.

cheers

Browndog


HTF do you spell algorythms anyway?


----------



## Jye (26/5/07)

browndog said:


> I bags running the swap this year, my god, if I can build aeroplanes I can make sure blokes go home with every beer execpt their own. I'm gonna go write the algorythems now.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



Give me a yell if you would like to collaborate :lol: 

I think the key is everybody needs to stick their bottle label on their milk crate (box etc). Then everyone knows which box is theirs and Tony knows not to put a bottle of their own in that box.

...make sense


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

OK that's it me anf Jye are the case swap monitors  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

I think the key is to sort out the swap BEFORE we all get pissed, but I could be wrong  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jye (26/5/07)

browndog said:


> OK that's it me anf Jye are the case swap monitors
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Do we get a special shirt, hat or at least a badge :lol:


----------



## Jye (26/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I think the key is to sort out the swap BEFORE we all get pissed, but I could be wrong
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Whats this *before* business Andrew... we're not even aloud a few roadies on the way there?


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

Jye said:


> Do we get a special shirt, hat or at least a badge :lol:



Only if you don't stuff it up.
Browndog and Jye, putting their reputations on the line, onya :beerbang: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (26/5/07)

> Do we get a special shirt, hat or at least a badge laugh.gif



How about a koala stamp and a Hogshead sticker.


----------



## TidalPete (26/5/07)

Batz said:


> As Tidalpete can never have one of these at his place,I would like to nominate him as case swap monitor On ya Pete !
> Batz



Thank goodness for good old Tony & Jye. :beerbang: 
Thought that I would be missing out on valuable drinking time here. I give up, it's yours fellas. :super: 

Just a thought though --- I think that _*now we have all agreed on using PET bottles*_, putting your number on the lids (As well as having labels) will make it easier for the swap monitors to sort things out ASAP. For example --- I am No 10 on the list so I will put "10" on every bottle cap. How easy is that?

:beer:


----------



## browndog (26/5/07)

Pete, you are an ideas man mate, I like it


cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (26/5/07)

So as per TPete's suggestion, let's write down our number on our bottles (I bags 69 of course!) and rember to label our 'milkcrate style' poly crates. I got my crates from a 'mate'.
 

maybe flouro shirts for Jye & Browndog as swap monitors?


----------



## Ross (27/5/07)

If you include a beer for yourself (like NSW do), it makes sorting & distributing a breeze, as every selection is the same.  

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (27/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot/Screwtops Smoked IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

The bloody wobbly boot hasn't got enough bacon in it, so I'll either try again or do Screwtops SIRA (yum).


----------



## Chad (27/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot/Screwtops Smoked IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - changed my mind, I'll do one of my own recipes
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - *Witbier*
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp


Just brewing my case swap at the moment, a Witbier. Have updated the list to include my chosen beer style.


----------



## browndog (27/5/07)

1.winkle - Wobby boot/Screwtops Smoked IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - Rye IPA
5.Browndog - *American Amber Ale*
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.
Reserve
Fixa
Berp

Put this one down yesterday and go the yeasties going this morning. Should be a good drop by the swap.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (27/5/07)

BD if it the same one I had before I cant wait... great caramel aroma :super:


----------



## browndog (27/5/07)

Indeed the same one it is Jye.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (4/6/07)

Browndog & Jye do you guys have any preferance for case swap times? I was thinking maybe 12-2pm for organising the swap followed by general AHB swilling. I'll cook up some snags so you won't starve.


----------



## Jye (4/6/07)

winkle said:


> Browndog & Jye do you guys have any preferance for case swap times? I was thinking maybe 12-2pm for organising the swap followed by general AHB swilling. I'll cook up some snags so you won't starve.



I suppose anytime once everyone has turned up.

What time are we kicking off?


----------



## winkle (4/6/07)

Whatever time Incider gets off the choo choo  (afternoon I guess - 2pm?)


----------



## TidalPete (4/6/07)

InCider said:


> So as per TPete's suggestion, let's write down our number on our bottle tops (I bags 69 of course!)



I also think we should go with Ross's suggestion in Post 155 & include an extra bottle for ourselves to make the monitors job easier.

If we do both of these things at this & all future swaps sorting the bottles out should be a breeze. What do you all reckon?

:beer:


----------



## winkle (4/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> I also think we should go with Ross's suggestion in Post 155 & include an extra bottle for ourselves to make the monitors job easier.
> 
> If we do both of these things at this & all future swaps sorting the bottles out should be a breeze. What do you all reckon?
> 
> :beer:



yep


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/6/07)

too ezy Pete..

 cheers #6


----------



## Jye (5/6/07)

Im going to change to an American Rye instead of an IPA, I dont think many brewers have tried rye and this will give you a great idea... plus the one I just kegged is going down a treat and incredible moreish :chug: 

... and has anyone but their hand up to bring a keg along? We dont want to drink winkle dry then run out of beer.

1.winkle - Wobby boot/Screwtops Smoked IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp


----------



## frogman (5/6/07)

I think I will bring a keg along.
May also have a new portable system to play with by then.

FROGMAN


----------



## fixa (5/6/07)

Will there be a cut off date for the swap?

I appreciate that as a non attendee wishing to participate in the swap that i'm on the outer, but should i make a brew for the swap anyway?

Mine will be a california common if i'm to take part.

Cheers :chug:


----------



## bconnery (5/6/07)

Well I can't make the decision for everyone but at this stage I'd say first reserve probably get's to step up...

That's my vote anyways...


----------



## browndog (6/6/07)

I'll bring a keg of something too. 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (6/6/07)

I'm still a little unsure as too why the limit was set at 20. 

Most brews are 23>25lt and even if filling from a keg 19lt you still get 25 bottles ..19lt/.740ml = 25.6 bottles..

As this thred has been here for a goodly time maybe both the non attending reserves could be In ..

I know that being all alown in the far north with out other brewers close by I am realy looking forward to the swap beers on my return to try other brewers fine beers..

Well its up too Winkle I sopose as hes the Host ..

:beer:


----------



## Jye (6/6/07)

I thought the reserves list we just brewers who were unsure if they could make it? The list never filled up this year so there has always been room.

Ned it was set at 20 so the brewer could perform a bit of quality control before entering it in the swap, but if we get a few more wanting to enter then that number can be increased.


----------



## bconnery (6/6/07)

I'll be bringing some beers. To be honest, I thought it was kind of a given that we would all bring some. Maybe some allowance for the far away visitors but I wouldn't expect winkle to be supplying it all...


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

I'm seriously looking at delaying my trip overseas for a week or so due to work commitments, so added myself to the reserves list.

1.winkle - Wobby boot/Screwtops Smoked IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross


cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (6/6/07)

Well, you can never fill a 19L keg right to the top and if we are bringing one for ourselves to make the swap run easier, I'd like to see the limit kept to 23, with a max of 24. The more the merrier I say but lets keep it easily achievable. I'm bringing a full keg of the American hopburst we made on my brewday, it's an easy drinker for a hopburst and should go down pretty well.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (6/6/07)

I'm personally still trying to dial in my system, so 24 bottles at 750ml each gives 18L, which is currently difficult for me to obtain with any degree of accuracy. The current fermenter (which was intended to be the case swap brew) only has 18L in it, some of which will be lost to the yeast cake. I'd prefer to keep it down closer to 20 if we can manage.


----------



## winkle (6/6/07)

I'll leave the swap numbers for the moderators to set (dodging possible arguements)  
I should have 3 taps on (provided the are no more unplanned pissups like last Sunday) with a guest tap available and a pluto gun - the more beers the better! It'll be good to see you might make it after all, Ross. I've got to fix the tun temp control and get the case swap beer down (again  )


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/07)

bconnery said:


> I'll be bringing some beers. To be honest, I thought it was kind of a given that we would all bring some. Maybe some allowance for the far away visitors but I wouldn't expect winkle to be supplying it all...



Ditto.  

I have already bottled my contribution (naturally carbonated) of 20 PETS with the surplus going into tallies.
Any extra contributions will have to be in tallies.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (12/6/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

Racked the SIRA into secondary yesterday, modified Screwtops recipe a bit but it still smells pretty good , the Wobbly clone was a slightly oxidized so I'm drinking it as fast as I can to refill the bottles.
If it looks like being cold on the day could someone bring a bit of extra fire wood as it gets a bit breezy in the bar?


----------



## bconnery (12/6/07)

Bottled the mild. I have 22 or so plastics and some tallies and others so can manage more if required. 

My back up beer also looks like having enough for a similar level so I'm game for slighly more unless people have already set their contribution in stone at 20...


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

The way shuts are looking there maybe a window here  it's possiable I could make it after all.
I will not put my name down for the swap as anything may happen,but with some luck I think I'll be there.


Perhaps not good news for some :lol: 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/07)

Batz said:


> The way shuts are looking there maybe a window here  it's possiable I could make it after all.
> I will not put my name down for the swap as anything may happen,but with some luck I think I'll be there.
> Perhaps not good news for some :lol:
> 
> Batz



George will miss you Batz. Will the missus keep the food up until he can take on an eel? Only about a month or so?

:beer:


----------



## browndog (15/6/07)

I racked my AAA from secondary to a keg today to CC for a month or so till the swap, if it isn't enough for the final numbers of the swap then so what! some lucky buggers will get a bottle of something else I have on tap. The more the merrier I say.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> George will miss you Batz. Will the missus keep the food up until he can take on an eel? Only about a month or so?
> 
> :beer:




Please explain? :blink:


----------



## TidalPete (15/6/07)

Batz said:


> Please explain? :blink:



Don't worry! Everything will be alright. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

Batz said:


> Please explain? :blink:




Oh ok....the crocodile sandwich...and make it snappy?  


Batz

Ps Got one in my dam already


----------



## Ross (15/6/07)

Here....  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

That's it Ross
Easy to miss a few things while working away.

Batz


----------



## NickB (16/6/07)

bconnery said:


> Bottled the mild. I have 22 or so plastics and some tallies and others so can manage more if required.
> 
> My back up beer also looks like having enough for a similar level so I'm game for slighly more unless people have already set their contribution in stone at 20...




Bottled up my Bitter today. Got 24 PETs worth. I'm still happy with 20 as the limit....gives me a couple of bottles to use as quality control...

Was thinking of brewing another batch to bring along as well....but just got offered a job in NOOSA starting in a couple of week :beerbang: . Will have to see how I go with the brewing setup once i'm up there....

Nick


----------



## TidalPete (16/6/07)

NickB said:


> just got offered a job in NOOSA starting in a couple of week :beerbang: . Will have to see how I go with the brewing setup once i'm up there....
> 
> Nick



Is this to be a permanent move Nick?

:beer:


----------



## bonj (16/6/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild is what I am thinking...
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

Since I have it in the fermenter, I guess I'll put it on the list. I'm doing a pilsner for the case swap. I'll do some quality control to figure out which of the two batches will make it to the swap. I see you shiver with antici.....pation.


----------



## bconnery (16/6/07)

Drinking the taste tester right now so my Mild definitely looks like the go. 

Backup IPA was dry hopped today...



1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild 

10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross


----------



## sqyre (16/6/07)

I suppose i should make a decision on what i'm bringing..

And i think i will follow in Sean's footsteps with a stout as well...



1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Stu's Pillar of Stout (well kinda)
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild 
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross




Sqyre...


----------



## browndog (16/6/07)

Pillar of Stout Sqyre... indeed. I must ask if our Honorary Queenslander, Ducatiboy Stu will be attending this meeting to give the thumbs up to this offering.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (16/6/07)

You just beat me.. i just edited to add the (well kinda).. its Stu's Pillar of Stout recipe with a couple of mods..  

I may have to send him a bottle to get his blessing first???





browndog said:


> Pillar of Stout Sqyre... indeed. I must ask if our Honorary Queenslander, Ducatiboy Stu will be attending this meeting to give the thumbs up to this offering.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


----------



## NickB (17/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> Is this to be a permanent move Nick?
> 
> :beer:




Indeed it is my friend!

Well, at least that's the plan!

Really got the moving bug lately. Moved from Hobart to Brisbane in April (drove all the way too!), and now off to Noosa! At least my new job pays much better than my current one...which can mean only one thing......Here I come, keg setup! All going well, I might even have a portable setup for the swap.... Fingers crossed! (as long as you're not buying up all the old Soda Stream machines Pete..... :blink: )

And now back on topic - mmmmm, beer!

Nick


----------



## winkle (17/6/07)

At least you'll be close to a good pub, just a few K's north of Kin Kin


----------



## frogman (17/6/07)

Bottling sux!!!!!

Case swap beers all done now  
FROGMAN


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

I racked my beer in to the fermenter and pitched the yeast this morning, its now sitting nicely at 15-16C... should be clean and full of rye


----------



## frogman (19/6/07)

Would anyone attending this marvelous event like some polar pack gel ice packs?
I currently have 15 to give away but am always collecting more.

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

frogman said:


> Would anyone attending this marvelous event like some polar pack gel ice packs?
> I currently have 15 to give away but am always collecting more.
> 
> Cheers FROGMAN.
> ...



Hey Pete, you left some behind  

Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

Pick me... Pick me... 

I'd like some. :super:


----------



## Batz (19/6/07)

frogman said:


> View attachment 13239
> 
> 
> Bottling sux!!!!!
> ...




Bad Frog Beer!
Reminds me of a brew I did while living in the northwest,finished the boil but I could not drain the kettle.
After much swearing and prodding up the kettle tap,a frog floated to the surface of the wort  ,only brew I chucked before fermenting.

Batz


----------



## frogman (19/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Pick me... Pick me...
> 
> I'd like some. :super:



5 bagged and named for BONJ.


10 to go atm.


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

Awesome! Thanks heaps Frogman! :super:


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

frogman said:


> 5 bagged and named for BONJ.



I'll take a few most definitely cheers Frogman...


----------



## frogman (19/6/07)

5 to bconnery.

5 Still to go.
4 left 1 was leaking :angry:


----------



## TidalPete (19/6/07)

Ross said:


> Hey Pete, you left some behind
> 
> Cheers Ross



:lol: I left some recipes behind too mate.   

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (19/6/07)

frogman said:


> 5 to bconnery.
> 
> 5 Still to go.
> 4 left 1 was leaking :angry:



I'm happy to take one or two less in the interests of sharing them around if needs be...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/6/07)

If a few more come up Frogman I recon they would get lots of use up this way. 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (19/6/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> If a few more come up Frogman I recon they would get lots of use up this way.
> 
> Cheers



Ned, I've got at least half a dozen here you can have, when you collect your grain - I'll put them aside for you.

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (19/6/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> If a few more come up Frogman I recon they would get lots of use up this way.
> Cheers





> Ned, I've got at least half a dozen here you can have, when you collect your grain - I'll put them aside for you.



Ned,

Can't remember if you are planning on driving or flying down to Winkles?

If flying, be prepared to pay big excess baggage for those freezer packs as they are very heavy.

With a little bit of luck, the extra money spent on petrol coming down from the Daintree will (maybe\perhaps?) cancel out the extra weight the freezer bags will cost you if returning by air?

It cost QR about 1% of their potential profits for 2007 to get me & the freezer bags back to the Sunshine Coast from Rossco's. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## bonj (19/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> It cost QR about 1% of their potential profits for 2007 to get me & the freezer bags back to the Sunshine Coast from Rossco's. :lol:



:lol:

QR runs at a loss. Probably because of the freezer bags!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/6/07)

Ross said:


> Ned, I've got at least half a dozen here you can have, when you collect your grain - I'll put them aside for you.
> 
> Cheers Ross




Thanks heaps Ross... :super: 


Bottled my Smoked porter this arvo. smells good , got one in the fridge with a carbonator cap on it for a little try a bit later.. 
Might need to age it a bit longer befor consumption.. 



Pete, Driving down for this one. only way I can work out to be apart of the swap.. 


See you all soon...

:beer:


----------



## winkle (19/6/07)

Finally got the case swap beer in bottles - 21in PET bottles (ran out after scraping a couple) with 3 others in case we go up to 24. Its a more mellow version of Screwtops beer but should still be pretty tasty in a month or so. After moaning about bottling I had a win with a pale ale I thought was a little astringent last week - tasted pretty good going into the keg so I had several taste tests to be sure. :super:


----------



## frogman (21/6/07)

Opened a box I had in the brewery and found another 10 Gel Ice Packs.
Have another 8 at work.
4 still here from earlier posts.
=22 still to give away.



FROGMAN


----------



## winkle (21/6/07)

frogman said:


> Opened a box I had in the brewery and found another 10 Gel Ice Packs.
> Have another 8 at work.
> 4 still here from earlier posts.
> =22 still to give away.
> ...



Put me down for a few mate. :beerbang:

Edit: Stout is down, to get chillied up for a case swap experience :blink:


----------



## bconnery (26/6/07)

It's been an age since I used plastic bottles and I've had a few of the re-use ones not seal correctly. 

Any ideas folks for the best option?

I've got about 5 so I figured the answer is a) wait and check closer to the day then ...

B) give them to people who have carbonation cap things or 

c) give those people the back up beer 5 of which I set aside just in case...

I'm conscious of making things as easy as possible for the fools kind souls who've volunteered to be case swap monitors.

If b I was thinking people coudl volunteer and I'd write their names on specifically but if c I'll just label them slightly differently and put them in with the rest...



Would it be bad to try resealing them with a different lid?


----------



## TidalPete (26/6/07)

Ben,

I take it that you are reusing the old tops on Coopers plastic bottles?
I got a pack of new tops trom Big Dub for a few $$$ & had no trouble at all.

Off topic I know, but can anyone remember the thread where someone explained how to use Google to operate the forum Search Function? 

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (26/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> Ben,
> 
> I take it that you are reusing the old tops on Coopers plastic bottles?
> I got a pack of new tops trom Big Dub for a few $$$ & had no trouble at all.
> ...



I used new lids, some just didn't work...

search like this (for example)... Youngs Double Chocolate Stout site:aussiehomebrewer.com
It's a pain in the backside typing the site bit everytime but it works much better...


----------



## winkle (4/7/07)

bump

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Stu's Pillar of Stout (well kinda)
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. AndrewQld - Hefeweizen
17. Zizzle
18. Tyred
19. NickB
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

Should we be looking at finalising this soon?


----------



## Zizzle (4/7/07)

Can someone remind me what date was decided on again? For some reason I don't feel like sorting through 15 pages.


----------



## winkle (4/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> Can someone remind me what date was decided on again? For some reason I don't feel like sorting through 15 pages.



28th, mate.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/7/07)

Sadly I will have to knock myself off the list, too much going on up here this month and last month has been so busy I haven't had a chance to brew the case. Hope you guys have a blast.

bump

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Stu's Pillar of Stout (well kinda)
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sqyre (4/7/07)

I am switching my contribution to a Porter...

something "happened" to the Stout...  

(i need to seriously look at keeping my beer stocks up in future..  )



1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross


Sqyre..


----------



## Tyred (4/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter

4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

It's slowly carbonating. Should be right for swap night.


----------



## winkle (4/7/07)

sqyre said:


> I am switching my contribution to a Porter...
> 
> something "happened" to the Stout...
> 
> ...



I hear your pain bro, full keg of stout on Friday afternoon, empty keg come Monday. The keg must have a hole in it. :blink:


----------



## browndog (8/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Ace of Spades/Smile in the Dark Oatmeal Stout
8.Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

Well, our second biggest gathering is just around the corner. As usual I'm really looking forward to it. I think we should look at finalising the swap participants and organising the food side of things. Are all the reserves still keen? Batz, how about you? I believe pizza is the go for dinner, so we will have to supply nibblies and breakfast. Incider, some more of your rellenos would be awesome if you can manage it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (8/7/07)

Well, I'm seduced...  

How about I bring a couple of loaves of bread for breakfast?

I just tapped my non-case swap pilsner and it's tasting pretty good. It's a little low on the IBU's, but the case swap one is higher, so I think it'll be a bit more balanced. Still a bit yeasty , but I'm going to put them both in the fridge at as cold as I can get it, so I'm hoping that'll clear them.

I can't wait!  Oh, and I 2nd the vote for more rellenos! They were a hit at Batz's place.


----------



## InCider (8/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross

I've been offline so long I had to call BD today to see when the swap was! Bad InCider! :blink:
And for...

Nibblies
InCider - Rellenos


----------



## TidalPete (8/7/07)

InCider said:


> 1.winkle - Smokey IRA
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> 3.sqyre - Porter
> 4.Jye - American Rye
> ...



You work it out?  

:beer:


----------



## InCider (8/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> You work it out?
> 
> :beer:



Yep. Had a 'problem' with some beer and had to whack another down. I had to see if I could get one done in time. No wuckens.  

Pete, are we getting the train to Winkles?

InCider.


----------



## bonj (8/7/07)

Is that the same "problem" that Sqyre had? 

ie. Someone drank it? :beer:


----------



## sqyre (8/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Is that the same "problem" that Sqyre had?
> 
> ie. Someone drank it? :beer:



Trust me it wasn't a problem...  

i have also spent the last 2 days taste testing the porter..and its looking pretty good..

might have to take a few more samples to be sure though..  

Sqyre..


----------



## bonj (8/7/07)

I'm resisting the temptation to do extensive "quality control" on my contribution, as the yield wasn't as high as I'd have liked. I'd hate to have to pull out of the swap because I didn't have enough. (Although I do have a slightly different batch (Hallertau bittering instead of Saaz) as a backup.)


----------



## InCider (8/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Is that the same "problem" that Sqyre had?
> 
> ie. Someone drank it? :beer:



I wish. Oh how I wish!

Can't wait for the swap!


----------



## TidalPete (8/7/07)

InCider said:


> Pete, are we getting the train to Winkles?
> InCider.



Sean,

Won't be going by train mate.
Due to my calendar I am not too sure yet if I will be just collecting or staying on the 28th?
*Our* old mate Screwtop should be going down to Winkles & I'm sure there will be plenty of room for you & your gear if he feels so inclined?

:beer:


----------



## browndog (8/7/07)

You blokes should take a leaf out of my book, I made two batches exactly the same on the same day. Oddly enough they turned out the same too, one to swap, one to drink :beerbang: Infact I am drinking one right this minute and am pretty happy with it to boot.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (8/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> You work it out?



I did not say I had a problem with my contribution. I have tasted it and it is quite nice.  
It is up to you to find out if it is an 80/- or a 79/6. :lol:
Rossco, lips sealed tight please.  

:beer:


----------



## NickB (8/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB - Ordinary Bitter
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross


Nibblies
InCider - Rellenos

_____________

I'm looking very much forward to the day/night for sure....Will be my first, and will hopefully taste my contribution (an Ordinary Bitter) next weekend (it's sitting in the Rello's garage after the Big Move!) Also, in the final stage of putting together my Tightarse Pressure Sprayer Party Keg (may have to wing it on the parts front though.....), so I'll at least have something to drink on the night :beerbang: (If all goes to plan, an Amarillo Ale!)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## fixa (9/7/07)

yeah this reserve is still keen to make up the swap numbers. 
Shame, i would love to come down again, especially since inciders bringing more rellenos...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... ringburny.


----------



## bconnery (9/7/07)

fixa said:


> yeah this reserve is still keen to make up the swap numbers.
> Shame, i would love to come down again, especially since inciders bringing more rellenos...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... ringburny.



I still say that surely by now first reserve, or even second has to be bumped up...

That's my vote at least...


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

Hangon! I just got bumped from the list!


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
*8. Bonj - Pilsner*
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19.
20.

Reserve
Fixa
Berp
Ross


----------



## winkle (9/7/07)

I'd vote for including the reserves.
I tried the smokey IRA on the weekend, and if my addled memory serves me correctly it was good & tasty. Could do with a bit more carbonation but should be fine by the swap.

Nibblies
InCider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingies and dips


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/07)

Sorry teacher the dog ate my homework. :angry: 

No seriously, I haven't touched a bottle all labeled and in cartons ready to go.

Taking SWAMBO and staying in town overnight, but have two seats for those wanting a lift from here.


Nibblies
InCider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingies and dips
Screwtop - Double Smoked Kabana


----------



## browndog (9/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa
20.

Reserve

Berp
Ross


Nibbles

Incider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingys and dips
Screwtop - Double smoked Kabana
Browndog - Nuts and Bolts

OK, I've bumped Fixa up and sent Berp a PM to see if he is still interested.


Cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (9/7/07)

Winkle, I am assuming you have a BBQ for a breaky cookup ?

I can bring some Bacon or pehaps some fried seasoned tomato's with parmesan cheese melted on top...

mmmmmmm.. good for the prostate too!!! 

After a few too many, Dr. Incider has been known to offer free prostate checks for anyone interested. :blink: 



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (9/7/07)

No worries Sqyre, I'll bring extras.  











sqyre said:


> Winkle, I am assuming you have a BBQ for a breaky cookup ?
> 
> I can bring some Bacon or pehaps some fried seasoned tomato's with parmesan cheese melted on top...
> 
> ...


----------



## sqyre (9/7/07)

Dont forget this...




for when you check Pete's...  



Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## Zizzle (9/7/07)

Ahhh so high-brow you blokes... good to know the fart jokes are never far away


----------



## winkle (9/7/07)

sqyre said:


> Winkle, I am assuming you have a BBQ for a breaky cookup ?
> 
> I can bring some Bacon or pehaps some fried seasoned tomato's with parmesan cheese melted on top...
> 
> ...



Yes for the BBQ (maybe even a shiny new one).
No for the free prostrate check up.


----------



## berapnopod (10/7/07)

browndog said:


> OK, I've bumped Fixa up and sent Berp a PM to see if he is still interested.
> Cheers
> 
> Browndog



Hi all, I have to admit I have dropped the ball on this one. I am not sure of the current rules for the swap, but it was my impression that places in the swap were only available to those attending. I won't be.

Probably easier to put Ross in as number 20.

Berp.


----------



## Ross (10/7/07)

I'm not in the actual swap this year, I've got far too much happening to get organised.
I'll be there with a keg of something though  

Berp - The spaces were only reserved for people attending if the numbers exceeded spaces, which they haven't, so go for it, if you fancy it.

cheers Ross


----------



## berapnopod (11/7/07)

OK, quick question:

Are only PET bottles acceptable? If so, I will first have to have a look around to see if I can find some. Otherwise, I can bottle in glass.

I have a couple of kegged beers that I could bottle up on short notice.

FNQ Bunyip, r u still OK for transporting?

Berp.


----------



## bonj (11/7/07)

We chose PET so we don't have to give up our precious glass bottles, and it virtually eliminates the chance of bottle bombs. They're easier to transport too.


edit: Hey, that was my 400th post!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/7/07)

berapnopod said:


> OK, quick question:
> 
> Are only PET bottles acceptable? If so, I will first have to have a look around to see if I can find some. Otherwise, I can bottle in glass.
> 
> ...



Hi Berp,, I'm still on for transport if you want to partisipate in this one, however I won't take glass bottles, We decided early that it would be best if we all used PET bottles and I think that was the right desision..
I haven't sorted anything out as to when we will be leaving here yet , however I would like to think that I can get away on the wednessday sometime. I'll send a PM with PH# next week and we can have a chat and work things out.. Same with you Fixa.. 
I can't wait to sample all the other beers ,as us far northeners missout some what on the swapping and shareing that our SE corner buddies enjoy so much..

Cheers bunyip


----------



## fixa (11/7/07)

what, there's more to qld than the south east? wouldn't know that from watching the news........




ooooohhhh political...........


----------



## InCider (11/7/07)

fixa said:


> what, there's more to qld than the south east? wouldn't know that from watching the news........
> ooooohhhh political...........



I'm thinking of seceding from the SE Qld and maybe even the Sunshine Coast. I will call my fair county:

"Brewer Australis"

"The right to self-determination conferred by the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights is binding upon the States of Australia by virtue of Article 50 of the International Covenant and Section 5 of the Commonwealth of Australia Constitution Act, 1900."

Who's in?


----------



## sluggerdog (11/7/07)

I'm 97% sure Ill be able to come to this one, not in the swap however I should be able to bring a keg to help with stocks.

Will there be room for this or if not does something have a portable setup to help out there?


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I'm 97% sure Ill be able to come to this one, not in the swap however I should be able to bring a keg to help with stocks.
> 
> Will there be room for this or if not does something have a portable setup to help out there?



Hey Slugger, wish I could be down there for the swap, I would love to have a beer with you to thank you for setting up and managing the QABC site.

All you guys going make sure you give Slugger three cheers  :super: .


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider (11/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Slugger, wish I could be down there for the swap, I would love to have a beer with you to thank you for setting up and managing the QABC site.
> 
> All you guys going make sure you give Slugger three cheers  :super: .
> Cheers
> Andrew


" HIP HIP HOORAY" :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (11/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I'm 97% sure Ill be able to come to this one, not in the swap however I should be able to bring a keg to help with stocks.
> 
> Will there be room for this or if not does something have a portable setup to help out there?


You'd be more than welcome mate.
I've got a spare pluto if that helps.

edit "Hooray"


----------



## InCider (11/7/07)

winkle said:


> You'd be more than welcome mate.
> I've got a spare pluto if that helps.
> 
> edit "Hooray"



Winkle - got a goat?


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/07)

InCider said:


> I'm thinking of seceding from the SE Qld and maybe even the Sunshine Coast. I will call my fair county:
> 
> "Brewer Australis"
> 
> ...





Only if you name the new Country "Beertopia". What do you propose the price of land will be per 100M After looking at 1.5Acres at Landsborough today I'm interested in alternatives.

Screwy


----------



## InCider (11/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Only if you name the new Country "Beertopia". What do you propose the price of land will be per 100M After looking at 1.5Acres at Landsborough today I'm interested in alternatives.
> 
> Screwy



Kin Kin?


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/07)

InCider said:


> Kin Kin?




No, thats near Gumpy where everybody's Kin is everybody elses Kin. Da Da Lum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum, Da Da Lum Dum Dum.

Squeal like a pig boy, less'n ya make us more a that Ay Gee beer, we gonna put ya in one a them holes up in the back a town, what's got trucks n tractors in em.


----------



## InCider (11/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> No, thats near Gumpy where everybody's Kin is everybody elses Kin. Da Da Lum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum Dum, Da Da Lum Dum Dum.
> 
> Squeal like a pig boy, less'n ya make us more a that Ay Gee beer, we gonna put ya in one a them holes up in the back a town, what's got trucks n tractors in em.




"wee's keet'n'keeler fokes im deese parts"


----------



## Batz (11/7/07)

InCider said:


> "wee's keet'n'keeler fokes im deese parts"




Not from round here,are ya boy?


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

Now the swap is pretty well sorted, if anyone needs any kit for kegs they are bringing we probably should sort it out in advance.
I've got three taps on from the bar fridge and one stand alone tap and a pluto gun. I can put on 4 beers or take a couple off for guest kegs (more beer for me later  ) if required, although I'm guessing most people bring beer will be self contained?

1.winkle - Smokey IRA - Kegs on tap 2-4
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa
20.

Also Attending

Ross
Sluggerdog

Nibbles

Incider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingys and dips
Screwtop - Double smoked Kabana
Browndog - Nuts and Bolts


----------



## TidalPete (12/7/07)

Winkle,

Have you got any idea what time the swap itself will take place? May I suggest that it is first on the agenda.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> Winkle,
> 
> Have you got any idea what time the swap itself will take place? May I suggest that is is first on the agenda.
> 
> :beer:



Is 1-2 pm ok with everyone?


----------



## bonj (12/7/07)

1-2pm sounds fine to me.


----------



## Jye (12/7/07)

winkle said:


> Is 1-2 pm ok with everyone?



Sounds good.

Ill also bring some chips or something... Im not one of these I make my snacks people


----------



## TidalPete (12/7/07)

Bonj said:


> 1-2pm sounds fine to me.



And me.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

TidalPete, will you be wearing your Cougar camel-toe insert in honor of the occasion?


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/07)

1 - 2 is good with me.


----------



## TidalPete (12/7/07)

winkle said:


> TidalPete, will you be wearing your Cougar camel-toe insert in honor of the occasion?



Who knows? Still in the mail ATM.

:beer:


----------



## Zizzle (12/7/07)

I thought you would after the Nut Bra first Pete?

http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/3620


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> I thought you would after the Nut Bra first Pete?
> 
> http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/3620





* "GOLD" *


Well done Ziz lol


:beer:


----------



## InCider (12/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> I thought you would after the Nut Bra first Pete?
> 
> http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/3620



Ken Brilliant! But if you have one, HTFU!
:beerbang:


----------



## sluggerdog (12/7/07)

I'll bring some nuts and snacks etc.. + keg of beer.


----------



## InCider (12/7/07)

** BREWERS **

I have a brew down and a bottled that I ... 'ahem' ... 'aaah'... well, I'm not proud of, and I'm trying to square away a replacement.

Bad news is, if it's shite, I'll have to bin it, and will pull from the swap, and attend with beer for consumption and Rellenos of course. Oh YeaH! I've got to get rid of all these rubber gloves  

If the replacement brew is OK, we'll be fine, I just wanted to let you all know.

Zizzle, can you bring some nurofen to the swap? Pumpy can't make it.

Cheers & Dates.

InCider.


----------



## InCider (12/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I'll bring some nuts and snacks etc.. + keg of beer.


Sluggerdog - I was reading Zizzles copy of Cleo (or was it Girlfriend?) and it said when you have a party for the cool clique, salty foods are B.A.D as they encourage drinking. We all know it is not cool to drink to excess. 

So what I want to know is: Do I need to bring extra salt?  

InCider.


----------



## browndog (12/7/07)

Winkle, I'll take one of the taps on your bar for the full keg of the hopburst we made on my brew day. It is pretty mild as hopbursts go and should appeal to the masses. Sean, I don't see why you should have to pull out of the swap, it's bad luck about your brew, but we have all allowed for you in the swap and I don't think anyone would complain about one of their beers going to someone who appreciates a good beer. Maybe next time you can hook up with one of the AGers up there and surprise us with something to make up for missing out this time! Ireally looking forward to the rellenos mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (12/7/07)

browndog said:


> Winkle, I'll take one of the taps on your bar for the full keg of the hopburst we made on my brew day. It is pretty mild as hopbursts go and should appeal to the masses. Sean, I don't see why you should have to pull out of the swap, it's bad luck about your brew, but we have all allowed for you in the swap and I don't think anyone would complain about one of their beers going to someone who appreciates a good beer. Maybe next time you can hook up with one of the AGers up there and surprise us with something to make up for missing out this time! Ireally looking forward to the rellenos mate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



You're on - stand alone tap (bucket w/- ice) or in da fridge?


----------



## InCider (13/7/07)

browndog said:


> Sean, I don't see why you should have to pull out of the swap, it's bad luck about your brew, but we have all allowed for you in the swap and I don't think anyone would complain about one of their beers going to someone who appreciates a good beer. Maybe next time you can hook up with one of the AGers up there and surprise us with something to make up for missing out this time! Ireally looking forward to the rellenos mate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Thanks BD - I'm wasn't thinking of pulling out because K&K is not up to spec at all! I might have an infection - touch and go on that one. What I have done is whacked down a replacement as insurance, but I had to be mindful of the timeframe left. I just wanted to 'heads up'. 

And if you thought I wasn't coming, well, my rellenos are coming to do some DAMAGE! 

See you Lauter!

InCider


----------



## browndog (13/7/07)

> You're on - stand alone tap (bucket w/- ice) or in da fridge?


Whatever Winkle, as long as it keeps it cold and frothy!

cheers

Browndog

15 sleeps to go


----------



## InCider (13/7/07)

browndog said:


> Whatever Winkle, as long as it keeps it cold and frothy!
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



Rock On! Better than Xmas as wee kiddie!


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I'll bring some nuts and snacks etc.. + keg of beer.



The stand alone tap is yours if you want it (ie keg in bucket w/- ice - tap on bar)
What is it BTW?


----------



## fixa (14/7/07)

By The Way


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

winkle said:


> The stand alone tap is yours if you want it (ie keg in bucket w/- ice - tap on bar)
> What is it BTW?




How long until we start doing the beer supply and dispensing as a Visio diagram?


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

And maybe a Gantt chart for the case swap.


----------



## bonj (14/7/07)

Stop it. You're giving me nasty flash-backs.


----------



## Batz (14/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> And maybe a Gantt chart for the case swap.




An a CBP for the bottle swap

Batz


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

Batz said:


> An a CBP for the bottle swap
> 
> Batz



And we can have performance reviews each swap, set action plans to improve in areas that we face challenges in, and realign our personal goals to the brewerhood.

It is imperative that we manage ourselves in a professional and objective manner in not just 'best practice' in operating terms, but project the message we want the other brewers to uptake as part of our unique culture.

Mission Statement:

To get the swap done before we all get non compos mentis.


----------



## bonj (14/7/07)

I think I need stress leave already.


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

Bonj said:


> I think I need stress leave already.


HTFU! 

And make sure you write a good report on your stress. It'll come up at your review!


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

I think that InCider should head up the inter-departmental panel for implementation of culturally sensitive tech support to the multi bodied case swap implimentation team. :blink:


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

winkle said:


> I think that InCider should head up the inter-departmental panel for implementation of culturally sensitive tech support to the multi bodied case swap implimentation team. :blink:



Challenge accepted. First implementation task would be going forward and actively managing the defining issues of the craft brewed fermented beverage trade, distribution and allocation.

WTF? :blink:


----------



## bonj (14/7/07)

As long as my beers don't get outsourced to India.


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

Bonj said:


> As long as my beers don't get outsourced to India.



IPA Bonj? Straight from the Amex Call Centre Brewery in Mumbai.


----------



## bonj (14/7/07)

:lol: I'm afraid the IPA's been put on hold. Your beer is important to us. Please hold and the next available brewer will take your brew............... You are number 4...5...3... in the queue.


----------



## InCider (14/7/07)

Bonj said:


> :lol: I'm afraid the IPA's been put on hold. Your beer is important to us. Please hold and the next available brewer will take your brew............... You are number 4...5...3... in the queue.



me: "I WANT TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER, NOW!"

bonjraj: "Thankyou for your kind request, but I most sorry to say the manager is not here right now. Perhaps Sir could use this time to watch his very kind beer bottle conditioning?"

me: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGH!"

bonjraj: "Just putting you back on hold sir, it will not me more than a few minutes, is that OK?"

me: "No, I want to sp-"

Beep beep beep beep


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/7/07)

well I can see that we are missing Pat as the swap day gets closer.

Top job Incider/Bonj/screwtop the last 2 pages has uped the frivolas posts for this meet nicely...

Product projection targets are within reach..

:beer:


----------



## bonj (14/7/07)

The frivolity is directly proportional to the excitement... You'll notice a surge of frivolity at the beginning and another as the date gets closer. :super:  :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

ELO VELCOM TO MUMBAIBREW MY NEM IS KEVIN, PLEASE BE GIVING ME YOUR BREWER NUMBER


----------



## berapnopod (14/7/07)

Unfortunately, I will have to drop out of the QLD case. I can't find a reasonable source of PET bottles here. So make sure you all have a blast and have one on me!

Berp.


----------



## fixa (14/7/07)

berp. have you tried Big W? that's where i get mine from...


----------



## berapnopod (14/7/07)

fixa said:


> berp. have you tried Big W? that's where i get mine from...



I tried Coles and found they sell 15x640ml bottles for $20. The problem is that I would have to get 2 of those but cannot justify spending $40 to The Accountant[tm]. Since I keg, the bottles would be a 1x use.

I reckon Big W would have the same size on offer. If you got 'em in 20+ cases there, fixa, lemme know and I'll haeck it out, but my feeling is 15 bottles is standard.

Berp.


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

If you're all good boys, you might get some homegrown coffee for breaky. I'll send the wife up the tree tomorrow  
Meanwhile I'll be getting some firewood so we don't freeze our collectives off.


----------



## winkle (14/7/07)

berapnopod said:


> I tried Coles and found they sell 15x640ml bottles for $20. The problem is that I would have to get 2 of those but cannot justify spending $40 to The Accountant[tm]. Since I keg, the bottles would be a 1x use.
> 
> I reckon Big W would have the same size on offer. If you got 'em in 20+ cases there, fixa, lemme know and I'll haeck it out, but my feeling is 15 bottles is standard.
> 
> Berp.



It's $15 for 15 down here Coles, Big-W, Kmart etc. Maybe buy 15 and bludge a few? Don't forget future case swaps, if that will help justify the cost.


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

Les from Caloundra Home Brew charges the same price $15 per carton of 15 bottles. Of course you can justify it, you will be getting the same number of bottles back in return, won't you?

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

winkle said:


> It's $15 for 15 down here Coles, Big-W, Kmart etc. Maybe buy 15 and bludge a few? Don't forget future case swaps, if that will help justify the cost.



As Perry says, They seem to be a bit more expensive up your way (?) but be consoled by the fact that you will not need to go to this expense again for quite a few swaps as long as we all agree to confine our swaps to PET bottles.  
I have the same problem now that tallies are not allowed.
Keeping in mind that PET bottles *do *  have a limited life of around 6x you will get a few swaps out of them.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> As Perry says, They seem to be a bit more expensive up your way (?) but be consoled by the fact that you will not need to go to this expense again for quite a few swaps as long as we all agree to confine our swaps to PET bottles.
> I have the same problem now that tallies are not allowed.
> Keeping in mind that PET bottles *do *  have a limited life of around 6x you will get a few swaps out of them.
> 
> :beer:




Lots more than 6 Pete. But they start to look a bit tired, scratches on the outside etc. Rinse straight after use and use no rinse overnight before refilling. Some of mine would have done 20+ refills.


----------



## Ross (14/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Lots more than 6 Pete. But they start to look a bit tired, scratches on the outside etc. Rinse straight after use and use no rinse overnight before refilling. Some of mine would have done 20+ refills.



yep, mine to - My dozen or so are getting refilled continually.  

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

Ross said:


> yep, mine to - My dozen or so are getting refilled continually.
> 
> cheers Ross



I stand corrected.

:beer:


----------



## Ross (14/7/07)

Pete, you bringing any of that lovely looking bitter to the swap?

cheers ross


----------



## TidalPete (14/7/07)

Ross said:


> Pete, you bringing any of that lovely looking bitter to the swap?
> 
> cheers ross



No Ross, but I could be persuaded to bring you a bottle next weekend when I collect my latest order (To come).

:beer:


----------



## Punter (14/7/07)

Hi guys, sorry havnt been following your thread.
Are all you guys using PET bottles?
Berp, if your short on bottles PM me your addy and 
I can post you some glass bottles (i'll make work pay the freight h34r: )
How many do you need for your swap? I've got hundreds.
Let me know. Hate to see someone drop out of a swap because of lack of bottles.
Cheers.


----------



## Tyred (14/7/07)

Pet bottles were decided upon for safety reasons and the lack of flying glass in the case of bottle bombs. 

There may have been other reasons but after a bottle of ginger beer, porter and stout I'm stuffed if I can rememebre them.

Berps' problem is that he cannot source them for less that $20 per 15 and he's doesn't think that can be slipped past the financial controller.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/7/07)

Bottles were very hard to get here in Mossman . I got one box from the hardwear about 6 month ago for around $15. Then when starting to get ready for the swap I went back and they dident have any , so I orded 2 boxes gave phone nunber and waited .. cheeked back after 4 weeks no haven't come in , (we have your number) ...waited .. by now I had the swap brew fermenting and WANTED my bottles, so I had to drive to Cairns ... Big W had heaps $12.73 p/box... .... .... so last saturday morn .. Naomi rings ( Hello this is Naomi from town & country we have your beer botles here , they came in yesterday) I had to tell Naomi where she could put my beer bottles as it was 7 weeks since I orded them and the beer had been in the bottles I got from Cairns for almost 4 weeks and was now ready to be drank.. 


Berp , I can't see a prob spending $40 to be apart of a swap.. you will still have the bottles for more swaps and a few of us send a bottle or 2 to each other in the post every now and then .. But as your situation is your own bussines and costs what they are today if you can't justify it don't be to down... there is always next one.. 

Cheers..Ned


----------



## InCider (15/7/07)

And now for something completely different!

My swap brew is carbonating, but I have a backup brew fermenting now as a little bit of insurance.

It does mean I'll cough up for more PET bottles, but like the previous posts say, the investment will be returned over and over again.

And even more different:

I had party last night at Kilcoy with a mate I had not seen for 9 years. What a hoot! I was pretty walloped when I called Pat, as I had a bad case of the BIABs.  

We drank toucan oatmeal stout, dark ales and stood around a fire. I am so excited for this swap!  

InCider.


----------



## TidalPete (15/7/07)

InCider said:


> My swap brew is carbonating, but I have a backup brew fermenting now as a little bit of insurance.
> We drank toucan oatmeal stout, dark ales and stood around a fire. I am so excited for this swap!
> 
> InCider.



Just for our information Incider?

Is your swap brew-to-be a BIAB or K&K?

Love to know.  

:beer:


----------



## InCider (15/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> Just for our information Incider?
> 
> Is your swap brew-to-be a BIAB or K&K?
> 
> ...



It'll be K&K Pete, and I would have loved to have been able to make the time to do a stove top again.

What I meant by 'being BIAB'd' was being up late and full of lunatic soup! 

InCider.


----------



## frogman (15/7/07)

Would everyone like me to bring along my case (48) of glasses as used last case swap?
Or do each supply our own individual glasses?

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## InCider (15/7/07)

frogman said:


> Would everyone like me to bring along my case (48) of glasses as used last case swap?
> Or do each supply our own individual glasses?
> 
> Cheers FROGMAN.


Hey Frogman,

It's a rippert of an idea!  

InCider.


----------



## frogman (15/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA - Kegs on tap 2-4
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa
20.

Also Attending

Ross
Sluggerdog

Nibbles

Incider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingys and dips
Screwtop - Double smoked Kabana
Browndog - Nuts and Bolts
Frogman - Something Fatty, Salty and bad for us. Dunno yet.


----------



## winkle (15/7/07)

Be doing some QA on my case swap beer.
All seems to be good, but the carbonation is a bit low for the style

View attachment 13731


Verdict - nicely drinkable right now  
Frogman - bring em if you want , i got quite a few as well.


----------



## frogman (15/7/07)

InCider said:


> Hey Frogman,
> 
> It's a rippert of an idea!
> 
> InCider.




WHICH ONE? :blink: 

FROGMAN


----------



## bonj (15/7/07)

There might be enough time to grow your HTFU chopper style facial hair too!

(depending on how quickly one's facial hair grows, and whether it looks right or like me, you just end up looking like Cap'n Snooze)


----------



## winkle (17/7/07)

Getting close now, I'll post the address/directions on the brewerhood email address this weekend. If you're not on that then just PM me for the details.


----------



## bonj (17/7/07)

Woohoo! 

If you're not on the mailing list, then PM me with your address and I'll add you


----------



## berapnopod (17/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA - Kegs on tap 2-4
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa
20. Berp - Dry Stout

Also Attending

Ross
Sluggerdog

Nibbles

Incider - Rellenos
Winkle - Casava chip thingys and dips
Screwtop - Double smoked Kabana
Browndog - Nuts and Bolts
Frogman - Something Fatty, Salty and bad for us. Dunno yet.

----------------------------

I managed to find a LHBS that sells 15xPET 740mls for $13.50. Got wifey on side with promise of a big tax bonus this year. So I've added my name to the list. :beerbang: 

FNQ Bunyip, can you tell me when you're travelling south so I know when I have to be ready by?

Berp.


----------



## fixa (17/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA - Kegs on tap 2-4
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
20. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## Jye (17/7/07)

fixa said:


> 19. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter



Fing Awesome :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (17/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA 
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB
19. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
20. Berp - Dry Stout

Berp & Fixa good to have you on board - it's looking an interesting & tasty case :super:
edit: WTF 500 posts! - whooppy for me.


----------



## fixa (17/7/07)

Jye said:


> Fing Awesome :beerbang:



Thought you'd like that mate...


----------



## InCider (17/7/07)

Sh1t! I'd better text Monkale! I added him to the list AGES ago! h34r: 

InCider.

BRB....


----------



## NickB (17/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA 
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Monkale
14.Mothballs - AAA
15. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
16. Zizzle
17. Tyred - Pale Ale
18. NickB - Piss poor attempt at an Ordinary Bitter 
19. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
20. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## InCider (17/7/07)

Bad news - Monkale has heaps on and cannot make it...but he's up for Xmas at Sqyres.

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Porter
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout
20.

Any more reserves?


----------



## NickB (17/7/07)

Rossco was next on the list I think... Maybe he'll be in it...?

And please add my brew back to the list InCider...It always seems to disappear... :angry:


----------



## Ross (17/7/07)

NickB said:


> Rossco was next on the list I think... Maybe he'll be in it...?
> 
> And please add my brew back to the list InCider...It always seems to disappear... :angry:



I'm not a reserve - I'm just coming for the night & enjoying a few beers. no time to brew for myself at the moment, let alone the swap  

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (18/7/07)

NickB said:


> And please add my brew back to the list InCider...It always seems to disappear... :angry:




All right...

1.winkle - Smokey IRA Oink
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre - Get my bags Porter
4.Jye - Bye Bye Miss American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale Woof 
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - C.R.A.F.T beer or Porter.
8. Bonj - VW Pilsner 
9.bconnery - Dark Moose Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/- Flotsam Jetsam
11.Frogman - K&K APA Rippert
12.Chad - Witbier (Batz recipe)
13.Mothballs - AAA Rechargeables
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown Och
15. Zizzle - Dredlock Rasta
16. Tyred - Pale Ale Goodyear
17. NickB - Piss poor attempt at an Ordinary Bitter 
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout 
20. TeeBeeAy


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> All right...
> 
> 1.winkle - Smokey IRA Oink
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> ...




Wanpela askim husat no longtaim wantok.


----------



## bonj (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> 8. Bonj - VW Pilsner



Well given that its a Bohemian Pilsner, it's probably more of a Tatra... although given the similarities between the VW Beetle, and the Tatra T97, you could be forgiven for the mistake.  






Tatra T97


----------



## NickB (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> All right...
> 
> 1.winkle - Smokey IRA Oink
> 2.Screwtop - Klsch
> ...




Legend! :beer: (and yes, I AM trying to bump up my post count....)


----------



## sqyre (18/7/07)

1.winkle - Smokey IRA
2.Screwtop - Klsch
3.sqyre -Best Porter Sean has ever wrapped his lips around except for the guy who collects the bags at the local motel.  
4.Jye - American Rye
5.Browndog - American Amber Ale
6.FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7.InCider - Bottle of Bourbon filed with tea...
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9.bconnery - Dark Mild
10.TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11.Frogman - K&K APA
12.Chad - Witbier
13.Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout
20.Incider's sister...Pat's got a little something fermenting Incider.... :lol: 

Mrs Sqyre said she will make either a couple of Cob Loafs or i will knock up some of my Corn Relish Dip..
Just need to borrow your oven for 40min ..Winkle..
Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (18/7/07)

NickB said:


> Legend! :beer: (and yes, I AM trying to bump up my post count....)



Alright.... so am I :blink:


----------



## NickB (18/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Alright.... so am I :blink:




Yeah, but I am more...


----------



## InCider (18/7/07)

sqyre said:


> 20.Incider's sister...Pat's got a little something fermenting Incider.... :lol:
> 
> Mrs Sqyre said she will make either a couple of Cob Loafs or i will knock up some of my Corn Relish Dip..
> 
> Sqyre...



Jeezus! Between Browndog, me, Frogman, Sqyre & Pat we could open a kindergarten.  

"Doppelbock Daycare!"

PS Pat, - My sister isn't showing yet - he must have been using packet yeast without a starter!


----------



## sqyre (18/7/07)

Its not a QLD case Swap without a visit from Inciders sister....

Remember last year we all bumped into each other later down at the clinic... h34r: 
How we laughed and scratched...
No longer -itchy Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> PS Pat, - My sister isn't showing yet - he must have been using packet yeast without a starter!



Doesn't he know you get shorter lag times if you use two packets? h34r:


----------



## winkle (18/7/07)

Bonj said:


> Alright.... so am I :blink:



So Mr Bonj, you'll never catch me now - aha ha, ha ha , ha ha, hahahahahahahah........


----------



## winkle (18/7/07)

> 7.InCider - Bottle of Bourbon filed with tea...



Had to read that twice - thought it was Bottle of Bourbon filled with pee
Hmmm I seem to remember drinking that in Bangcock.


----------



## sqyre (18/7/07)

winkle said:


> Had to read that twice - thought it was Bottle of Bourbon filled with pee
> Hmmm I seem to remember drinking that in Bangcock.



you normaly pay Extra for that on the Contiki tour... :blink: :lol: 

Sqyre...



EDIT: left the "Y" out..Y did i leave the Y out?


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> Jeezus!



Let's hope that you get out of this one as easily as in the past Incider?
All your connections with the "Clich" will not help you here. 
Do not take The Lord Your God's Name in vain --- At your peril  All assuming that you Believe in the first place of course????

Rant over --- No Heretics need respond.

:beer:


----------



## InCider (18/7/07)

sqyre said:


> Its not a QLD case Swap without a visit from Inciders sister....
> 
> Remember last year we all bumped into each other later down at the clinic...
> How we laughed and scratched...
> No longer -itchy Sqyre...



Pat didn't itch as he did it in a bag!




Bonj said:


> Doesn't he know you get shorter lag times if you use two packets?



His time is short enough my sister reckons!



winkle said:


> Had to read that twice - thought it was Bottle of Bourbon filled with pee
> Hmmm I seem to remember drinking that in Bangcock.



Now who's taking the piss?



TidalPete said:


> Let's hope that you get out of this one as easily as in the past Incider?
> All your connections with the "Clich" will not help you here.
> Do not take The Lord Your God's Name in vain --- At your peril  All assuming that you Believe in the first place of course????
> 
> ...



Sorry Pete if I have offended you.


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> Pat didn't itch as he did it in a bag!
> His time is short enough my sister reckons!
> Now who's taking the piss?
> Sorry Pete if I have offended you.




Yupela hariap nau mekim konpesen


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/07)

InCider said:


> Sorry Pete if I have offended you.



Incider,

With over 5000 brewers now on AHB I am sure that I am not the only religious person that has been offended by your statement? 

Screwtop,

Our personal problems have nothing to do with my Regligous Beliefs ---- So please FO
Is Insider still your dog? He seems to follow you everywhere & speaks the same language.
You are both forgiven if God so wants?????????

:beer:


----------



## browndog (18/7/07)

Pete, sorry to say this but that kind of tone is not called for or appreciated mate, please keep that kind of stuff to PMs hey. I hope you guy's can get all this sorted out before the 28th.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (18/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> Incider,
> 
> With over 5000 brewers now on AHB I am sure that I am not the only religious person that has been offended by your statement?
> 
> ...




Was not being derogatory,



> Yupela hariap nau mekim konpesen



Told him he should go to Confession.

I'll FO now


----------



## TidalPete (18/7/07)

Tony,
Am PMing you.

:beer:


----------



## InCider (19/7/07)

browndog said:


> Pete, sorry to say this but that kind of tone is not called for or appreciated mate, please keep that kind of stuff to PMs hey. I hope you guy's can get all this sorted out before the 28th.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Thanks Browndog.


----------



## bonj (19/7/07)

Incider, the last brewerhood email to you generated a bounce message. Can you confirm that you received Winkle's address? If not, can you PM me with another email address?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/7/07)

Berp did you get PM???????

Give me a call.. I have a brocoli box here to put your beers in .. will hold 21 neat as ...ezy for me at the swap.. 

Cheers













edit to add pics...

:beer:


----------



## winkle (19/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Berp did you get PM???????
> 
> Give me a call.. I have a brocoli box here to put your beers in .. will hold 21 neat as ...ezy for me at the swap..
> 
> ...



Celery box is a good idea, I'm gunna upgrade the cardboard box today.


----------



## Ross (19/7/07)

Bloody hell, for a moment there I thought Ned had croaked it  




cheers ross


----------



## winkle (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> Bloody hell, for a moment there I thought Ned had croaked it
> 
> View attachment 13813
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## TidalPete (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> Bloody hell, for a moment there I thought Ned had croaked it
> 
> View attachment 13813
> 
> ...



You weren't alone there Ross. :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/7/07)

TidalPete said:


> You weren't alone there Ross. :lol:





come on fellas, dont right me off yet....althought thats about what they will probly stick me in anyway..


----------



## InCider (19/7/07)

WooHoo!

Can't wait to catch up Ned! :beer: The Brewerhood!

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (19/7/07)

iI never even considered the thought that Ned had carked it...

Wouldn't fit his beard in that let alone the rest of him....  

unless he fell into the grain mill.... :blink: but thats another story....



Sqyre...


----------



## InCider (19/7/07)

sqyre said:


> iI never even considered the thought that Ned had carked it...
> 
> Wouldn't fit his beard in that let alone the rest of him....
> 
> ...




The box is only for the beard Sqyre :blink: 

Maybe he's having a shave before hitting the Capital?


----------



## winkle (19/7/07)

I've posted the map on the "Brotherhood" board.
Sorry InCider, I should have streched it to include the train station.
Now back to brewing a weizen...


----------



## berapnopod (19/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Berp did you get PM???????
> 
> Give me a call.. I have a brocoli box here to put your beers in .. will hold 21 neat as ...ezy for me at the swap..



Sorry didn't get back to you yet. I have been hit by a cold and has taken my voice out. Whats with getting a cold in NQLD???

Will give you a ring tomorrow.

I'll have the beers ready on Wed, no problems. Thanks for the Broccoli box - thats fantastic!!!
:beer: 

Berp.


----------



## Ross (19/7/07)

You not coming to the swap Berapnopod?

cheers Ross


----------



## berapnopod (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> You not coming to the swap Berapnopod?
> 
> cheers Ross



No Ross, FNQ Bunyip is the angel who has graciously offered to take my beers down there and bring yours back. Wish I could be there, but, well, its a bloody long way.

Berp.


----------



## InCider (19/7/07)

winkle said:


> I've posted the map on the "Brotherhood" board.
> Sorry InCider, I should have streched it to include the train station.
> Now back to brewing a weizen...


No Worries Winkle, I'm a champion of public transport, but might need a pick up from the station if it's not too much trouble. I'm not sure how far it is, but I'll have a go at tabbing with 20 tallies and a swap and some nurofen for Zizzlette.


----------



## browndog (19/7/07)

InCider said:


> No Worries Winkle, I'm a champion of public transport, but might need a pick up from the station if it's not too much trouble. I'm not sure how far it is, but I'll have a go at tabbing with 20 tallies and a swap and some nurofen for Zizzlette.



Couldn't you arrnge to meet Stillscottish somewhere Sean?

cheers

BD


----------



## winkle (19/7/07)

Its only a couple of km down the road, bit far to be lugging a box of beer though  
If you are training it you get off at Enoggera stn - let me know & I'll PM you a mobile number for collection.


----------



## stillscottish (19/7/07)

browndog said:


> Couldn't you arrnge to meet Stillscottish somewhere Sean?
> 
> cheers
> 
> BD



PM'd him.

Black and White Campbell


----------



## bonj (20/7/07)

What you need Sean, is a Radio Flyer. Enoggera station would be your best bet... would even be walkable if you had a Radio Flyer... :lol:

If you get into trouble, perhaps we could co-ordinate a pickup as Browndog and I will be driving right past that station.


----------



## winkle (20/7/07)

Bonj said:


> What you need Sean, is a Radio Flyer. Enoggera station would be your best bet... would even be walkable if you had a Radio Flyer... :lol:
> 
> If you get into trouble, perhaps we could co-ordinate a pickup as Browndog and I will be driving right past that station.



Don't forget the optional umbrella! Can't have the beer getting skunked.


----------



## bonj (20/7/07)

I've added a couple of new email *addresses* to the brewerhood list in the last couple of days. Anyone on the list but not received *winkle's* emails? *Anyone not yet on the list and wants to be?*

edit: edits in bold to correct the idiocy on my part. Sorry for the confusion  The worst part is that I haven't even been drinking...


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/7/07)

Bonj said:


> I've added a couple of new emails to the brewerhood list in the last couple of days. Anyone on the list but not received the emails?



No emails came my way Bonj.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (20/7/07)

I didn't recieve any new one either

Batz


----------



## bonj (20/7/07)

post edited above to correct my stupidity


----------



## InCider (20/7/07)

Bonj said:


> What you need Sean, is a Radio Flyer. Enoggera station would be your best bet... would even be walkable if you had a Radio Flyer... :lol:
> 
> If you get into trouble, perhaps we could co-ordinate a pickup as Browndog and I will be driving right past that station.



You guys are so in trouble!

But I did add the safety rails!  It'll take my swap beers as well.


----------



## winkle (20/7/07)

InCider said:


> You guys are so in trouble!
> 
> But I did add the safety rails!  It'll take my swap beers as well.



See if Batz will give you a tow behind his tractor


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/7/07)

:huh: I don't know why anybodys laughing??


Mines ready to go.






h34r: 

LOL


----------



## browndog (20/7/07)

That's gold Ned.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (21/7/07)

That must be the off-road version, Ned 
A coat of fire-engine red would really make it fly :super:


----------



## InCider (21/7/07)

I've got a confession.

I drank a VB last night. It was ordered for me while at dinner, I did the right thing and necked it. It was tepid, stale and undercarbed.

Please forgive me brewers!


----------



## browndog (21/7/07)

If memory serves me correct, was it agreed that we would put our swap numbers on our bottle caps to make the swap go easier?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (21/7/07)

I believe it was. Like Ned has done above.


----------



## Jye (21/7/07)

Hey winkle, 

Have all the taps been taken? I can self contain but though I might ask anyway.

Cheers
Jye


----------



## InCider (21/7/07)

Wee update on numbers - one spot still up for grabs! 

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter 
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11. Frogman - K&K APA
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Nufofem
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout
20. ?


----------



## fixa (21/7/07)

browndog said:


> If memory serves me correct, was it agreed that we would put our swap numbers on our bottle caps to make the swap go easier?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I've stuck barking hound brewhaus stickers on my bottles.. will that be ok?


----------



## InCider (21/7/07)

fixa said:


> I've stuck barking hound brewhaus stickers on my bottles.. will that be ok?



Should be fine - we know who are!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (21/7/07)

Hey Fixa , have you got black or white caps???
If black I'll bring the paint pen along... It will be ezy as if you can just look in the top of the box and see 1,2,3 ect ect 20. all lined up ready to go...

I dident partisipate in the xmas past but I was an inicent bystander to the confuision that took place..

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Hey Fixa , have you got black or white caps???
> If black I'll bring the paint pen along... It will be ezy as if you can just look in the top of the box and see 1,2,3 ect ect 20. all lined up ready to go...
> 
> I dident partisipate in the xmas past but I was an inicent bystander to the confuision that took place..
> ...




Can't remember, were you one of the injured Ned, lot of blood spilt that afternoon. :lol:


----------



## browndog (21/7/07)

> I dident partisipate in the xmas past but I was an inicent bystander to the confuision that took place..


 No worries Ned, this time Jye and I will handle the swap, all you guys have to do is sit at Winkles bar and have a beer, no probs, no casuaties, all will be good.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (21/7/07)

browndog said:


> No worries Ned, this time Jye and I will handle the swap, all you guys have to do is sit at Winkles bar and have a beer, no probs, no casuaties, all will be good.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Brave words indeed  - the last Qlder to make such a bold statement had to leave the State in shame  

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (21/7/07)

That was my blood Screwtop - tasted quite hoppy :chug: 

Don't worry Ross, in my absence I've been writing, 'A Guide To Safe, Smooth and Serene Bottle Swapping in QLD,' for Browndog and Jye. The safety section mainly talks about not letting Hoops bring glass bottles to any swaps ever 

 
Pat


----------



## InCider (22/7/07)

browndog said:


> No worries Ned, this time Jye and I will handle the swap, all you guys have to do is sit at Winkles bar and have a beer, no probs, no casuaties, all will be good.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Sqyre was cleaning up glass for ages last december...


----------



## fixa (22/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Hey Fixa , have you got black or white caps???
> If black I'll bring the paint pen along... It will be ezy as if you can just look in the top of the box and see 1,2,3 ect ect 20. all lined up ready to go...
> 
> I dident partisipate in the xmas past but I was an inicent bystander to the confuision that took place..
> ...




Mate, i've got black caps, so if that makes it easier for you guys then that's cool!!!


----------



## winkle (22/7/07)

I've got black caps with chalk numbers on them, I might upgrade that with white out.


----------



## winkle (22/7/07)

Jye said:


> Hey winkle,
> 
> Have all the taps been taken? I can self contain but though I might ask anyway.
> 
> ...



Whats the beer Jye? I can put on one of mine after we finish it  A small gas bottle would help since I've only got a small bottle thats not plumbed into the fridge.


----------



## Jye (22/7/07)

It will most likely be an American Wheat and is pretty light so should be drunk first  Ill bring along my soda stream setup for the fridge.


----------



## winkle (22/7/07)

Jye said:


> It will most likely be an American Wheat and is pretty light so should be drunk first  Ill bring along my soda stream setup for the fridge.



A done deal then


----------



## InCider (22/7/07)

winkle said:


> I've got black caps with chalk numbers on them, I might upgrade that with white out.



Black caps are the new black. Black for me too. I'll sort some numbering out during the week... hmm idea.....


----------



## frogman (22/7/07)

InCider said:


> Black caps are the new black. Black for me too. I'll sort some numbering out during the week... hmm idea.....



If anyone gets stuck with their black caps and no way of marking them.
I could bring along a couple of sheets of stickers to fix the problem.

FROGMAN


----------



## InCider (22/7/07)

frogman said:


> If anyone gets stuck with their black caps and no way of marking them.
> I could bring along a couple of sheets of stickers to fix the problem.
> 
> FROGMAN



I was thinking of cutting a hole in some cardboard the diameter of the lids as a template and spray painting the tops silver or something like that. Then a number in black or red.

Something for the wee bairns to do. :super: 

InCider.


----------



## Batz (22/7/07)

I'll send a white metal marker down with Pete,they will write on black tops no worries  

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/7/07)

and I'll have the paint pen wth me after Fixa's lot... 

I don't see any probs..

cheers Ned


----------



## NickB (22/7/07)

So, what's the go? Should we mark our own, or just bring 'em along and get the number put on? I only ask because I was number 19, but with the drop-outs I'm up to 17 (I think....)

Anywho, just asking..... Also got my party keg set up for next weekend....should be a good night...Well, what we all remember of it that is... :beerbang:

Cheers

Nick


----------



## winkle (23/7/07)

Closing rapidly now, I got that excited that I washed the bar towels!
Now I just have to stock up on no-doze for Sqyre and lipovitan for me and it's set.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (23/7/07)

yes is colse to take off time from here winkle..

been detailing the ute for 2 days . just waiting for the sheets to dry and I can roll the swag.. 

cheers


----------



## Zizzle (23/7/07)

winkle said:


> Now I just have to stock up on no-doze for Sqyre and lipovitan for me and it's set.



Don't forget the Nurofem for InCider. Big girl's blouse.  

And have a good trip down Ned.


----------



## InCider (23/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> Don't forget the Nurofem for InCider. Big girl's blouse.
> 
> And have a good trip down Ned.




I always feel a little 'saucy' in your blouses Zizzle! 

Look forward to having a beer with you mate.  

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (23/7/07)

I am going to lug a keg along with me too...but to save dragging the gas bottle with me can someone let me tap into their co2??? 

i will bring some John Guess T pieces, adapters and some gas line so hooking up will be a breeze.  



Pretty Please??? :huh: 



Sqyre...


----------



## frogman (23/7/07)

sqyre said:


> I am going to lug a keg along with me too...but to save dragging the gas bottle with me can someone let me tap into their co2???
> 
> i will bring some John Guess T pieces, adapters and some gas line so hooking up will be a breeze.
> 
> ...



I will bring along my spare soda stream gas set-up.
Just require a press when getting low.

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## sqyre (23/7/07)

Beauty... thanks Damien..  



Sqyre..


----------



## PistolPatch (23/7/07)

winkle said:


> Now I just have to stock up on no-doze for Sqyre and lipovitan for me and it's set.



Damien, don't forget the Viagra for whoever's lucky enough to end up with Baaabraaa. She's an animal at the end of the night


----------



## Batz (23/7/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Damien, don't forget the Viagra for whoever's lucky enough to end up with Baaabraaa. She's an animal at the end of the night




That's when you get her Pat :blink: 
She's a little devil early in the night  

Batz


----------



## InCider (23/7/07)

Batz said:


> That's when you get her Pat :blink:
> She's a little devil early in the night
> 
> Batz



she loves to shleep in after a big night propping up the baa. :blink:


----------



## Batz (23/7/07)

And been sheared more than once


----------



## Screwtop (23/7/07)

Bringing a party keg of Porter Perry, what else do you need me to bring.

Just an honest Brown Porter nothing like this posh brew.





And won't have this effect.


----------



## browndog (24/7/07)

Sounds like there will be no shortage of beer lads.

4 sleeps to go

and we are bringing a beer for ourselves in our case right? to make the swap easier that is.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

Batz said:


> And been sheared more than once



backed up against a 'sheer' cliff of course!


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

browndog said:


> Sounds like there will be no shortage of beer lads.
> 
> 4 sleeps to go
> 
> ...



A timely reminder BD!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/7/07)

should be on the road in about 24 hrs time , If every one is up and ready toomorrow like they are this morning it'll be a breeze..

:beer:


----------



## Mothballs (24/7/07)

InCider said:


> Wee update on numbers - one spot still up for grabs!
> 
> 1. winkle - Smokey IRA
> 2. Screwtop - Klsch
> ...



I better get my act together and get my contribution out of the keg and into some bottles. I take it that 19 is the final number. I will bring a keg and miracle box. I will also bring some honey soy chicken wings to munch on.

Winkle do we need to bring chairs, glasses etc? I don't know if this has been discussed before but is there some spare space on the floor to crash?

Cheers


----------



## winkle (24/7/07)

Mothballs said:


> I better get my act together and get my contribution out of the keg and into some bottles. I take it that 19 is the final number. I will bring a keg and miracle box. I will also bring some honey soy chicken wings to munch on.
> 
> Winkle do we need to bring chairs, glasses etc? I don't know if this has been discussed before but is there some spare space on the floor to crash?
> 
> Cheers



19 looks like it. We've got enough chairs, I think Frogman is bringing his glass supply, but I've got a bunch of basic glasses as well. Hopefully there will be enough floor space but I wouldn't recommend trying to sleep in under the dartboard (its been done before with predicable results  )


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

hi, i was hoping to come along for a while in the afternoon just to meet up with the local brewers, id like to start ag soon and figure chatting to some people about it is solid plan, unfortunately i dont have and homebrew ready at the moment but i might bring a carton of something yummy, is that ok?

Troy


----------



## Ross (24/7/07)

Troydo said:


> hi, i was hoping to come along for a while in the afternoon just to meet up with the local brewers, id like to start ag soon and figure chatting to some people about it is solid plan, unfortunately i dont have and homebrew ready at the moment but i might bring a carton of something yummy, is that ok?
> 
> Troy



Troy, 

Most welcome mate - Don't worry about bringing commercial offerings, they'll be beer a plenty...
look forward to meeting you.

cheers Ross


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

cheers Mate! 
don't worry i will be grilling you about the impending keg setup 

Troy


----------



## browndog (24/7/07)

Troy,
I'd like to echo Ross's post and say your more than welcome, however, a word of warning, don't plan to drive home mate, there will be a heap of awesome beer for you to try and you don't want to miss out. Send Winkle a PM about directions.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

browndog said:


> Troy,
> I'd like to echo Ross's post and say your more than welcome, however, a word of warning, don't plan to drive home mate, there will be a heap of awesome beer for you to try and you don't want to miss out. Send Winkle a PM about directions.
> 
> cheers
> ...



Welcome aboard Troy. As you can see from Browndog's avatar, there's no need to be sheepish - That's what we've got BaaBra for. :blink: 

Look forward to seeing you there!

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

cheers guys! im looking forward to it... ive gotta drop swmbo off at the airport at lunch then i'll drop the car off home themn come out i think... i will have to head off at some stage though to go and do the courtious drop in for a mates house warming...

im looking forward to it!

Troy


----------



## winkle (24/7/07)

The more the better


----------



## Screwtop (24/7/07)

Troydo said:


> cheers guys! im looking forward to it... ive gotta drop swmbo off at the airport at lunch then i'll drop the car off home themn come out i think... i will have to head off at some stage though to go and do the courtious drop in for a mates house warming...
> 
> im looking forward to it!
> 
> Troy




You will certainly warm his house after some of the great beers you'll taste at the swap. Be prepared to be awestruck, remember my first, thinking to myself _these guys make beer this good, I can't buy beer this good_

The quality of the beer made by these brewers never ceases to amaze me. There are some talented brewers in our back yard :super:


----------



## troydo (24/7/07)

i'm looking forward to learning all of their secrets... well even some... or 1


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

Brewerhood. 

The rellenos are touch and go at the mo. I had a visit to the big smoke last weekend (no, not Landsborough IGA) looking for the special chillis. No luck. 

But it takes a little more to keep this ciderman down.

So I will use any chillies I can get for a-stuffin'.

Whatever I bring, it will be CAPS HOT!  

InCider. :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (24/7/07)

Ned, have a safe trip mate. Saw the pics of your cruiser. Niiiice!

I also have to say that I am shocked that Batz played with Baaarbraa before I did last year. I feel totally violated.

:blink: 
Pat

PS You guys have to do another 250 posts to beat last years posting record. I'm rooting for ya :unsure:


----------



## NickB (24/7/07)

Bumpity Bump then....

Hey, anyone got any good tips for force carbing a pressure sprayer party keg? I'm getting it down to around 1C, then filling with as much gas as the release valve will handle, then shaking the shit out of it, and repeating over and over....Pours with a nice head, just no bubbles.....

Anyone?


----------



## winkle (24/7/07)

NickB said:


> Bumpity Bump then....
> 
> Hey, anyone got any good tips for force carbing a pressure sprayer party keg? I'm getting it down to around 1C, then filling with as much gas as the release valve will handle, then shaking the shit out of it, and repeating over and over....Pours with a nice head, just no bubbles.....
> 
> Anyone?



Patience? Keep trying it should be right after a while.


----------



## NickB (24/7/07)

That's what I thought, although in reading another thread I'm also thinking I may have chilled too much, and that it's absorbing the CO2 at 1C. Will up it to 4 or 5 and see if that helps....

As you can tell I'm just "road testing" my party keg in anticipation of "The Swap". Looking forward to it mate!


----------



## NickB (24/7/07)

That's what I thought, although in reading another thread I'm also thinking I may have chilled too much, and that it's absorbing the CO2 at 1C. Will up it to 4 or 5 and see if that helps....

As you can tell I'm just "road testing" my party keg in anticipation of "The Swap". Looking forward to it mate!


----------



## InCider (25/7/07)

3 sleeps! :beer: 

My wife thought I took leave this monday as this weekend is the annivesary of when we met. SWAMBO might need to HTFU as this is the SWAP weekend! :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (25/7/07)

all right folks we're on our way ...


Look out SE Qld....

See you soon..

:beer:


----------



## Ross (25/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> all right folks we're on our way ...
> Look out SE Qld....
> 
> See you soon..
> ...



safe trip Ned :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (25/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> all right folks we're on our way ...
> Look out SE Qld....
> 
> See you soon..
> ...



Drive safely Ned, and I look forward to meeting you.

-Bonj


----------



## Screwtop (25/7/07)

See you Sat Ned, safe trip. Diesel 116.9 at independent in Caloundra today, will keep checking the servo's for you.


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

Just a quick note to anyone on the Sunny Coast, I have a spare seat in the car if anyone needs a lift down/back. Leaving from Noosa Sat morning. PM me, or gimme a buzz on 0431 920 580 if I can help!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Batz (25/7/07)

Yep,have a safe trip mate
Looks like a exellent swap coming up :beer: 


Batz


----------



## bconnery (25/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> all right folks we're on our way ...
> 
> 
> Look out SE Qld....
> ...



I can't say for sure where it currently is at but we almost always stop at the Mathilda, just near Gympie I think it is, on the way North. Seems to be a little cheaper. Independents, as mentioned by screwtop, are usually good.


----------



## troydo (25/7/07)

bconnery said:


> I can't say for sure where it currently is at but we almost always stop at the Mathilda, just near Gympie I think it is, on the way North. Seems to be a little cheaper. Independents, as mentioned by screwtop, are usually good.



but if your going for food you gotta stop at the golden nugget just a bit towards gympie from the matilda big ass steaks and burgers for cheap!


----------



## winkle (25/7/07)

Sorry guys, I 've forgotten who was bring what for Breaky (probably back on page 18/22 or something).
Can those volunteering please remind me?



> Also Attending
> 
> Ross
> Sluggerdog
> ...


Breakfast?


----------



## bonj (25/7/07)

winkle said:


> Sorry guys, I 've forgotten who was bring what for Breaky (probably back on page 18/22 or something).
> Can those volunteering please remind me?
> Breakfast?



Bonj - 2 loaves of bread (is 2 enough? what do you guys reckon?)


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

Guess if there's anything specific you'd like I'd be happy to help. I'm no good at deciding what other people will like..... Might just go the easy option with a couple packs of chips or something for the snacks.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## winkle (25/7/07)

Bonj- that should be ok (not far to go if we run out)  
NickB - we'll probably have enough snacks coming already, but bring some chips if you want.

Dinner is pizza so bring a few dollars (Dominos I'm afraid - hope they don't run out of chillis)


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

winkle said:


> Bonj- that should be ok (not far to go if we run out)
> NickB - we'll probably have enough snacks coming already, but bring some chips if you want.
> 
> Dinner is pizza so bring a few dollars (Dominos I'm afraid - hope they don't run out of chillis)



Yeah, no worries. Was thinking more along the breakfast line....Anything you'd specifically like?


----------



## Batz (25/7/07)

Easy

Your going to need,eggs,bacon,tomatoes,mushies and hashbrowns  




Ok, and a fire extinguisher!


Batz


----------



## winkle (25/7/07)

Batz said:


> Ok, and a fire extinguisher!
> Batz



No fireman Pumpy @ this one mate


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

Batz said:


> Easy
> 
> Your going to need,eggs,bacon,tomatoes,mushies and hashbrowns
> Ok, and a fire extinguisher!
> Batz



Well failing any of the above, I can always just point out when stuff catches fire for you.... h34r:


----------



## fixa (25/7/07)

winkle said:


> No fireman Pumpy @ this one mate



keep browndog away from the bbq too....


----------



## TidalPete (25/7/07)

If the bar-b-que is still a goer for breakfast I will supply enough hash browns for us all.

:beer:


----------



## Batz (25/7/07)

OK I'll see that 3 dozen of our free range organic eggs get to you for breaky  


That's bread,hashbrowns and eggs done winkle  

Batz


----------



## browndog (25/7/07)

fixa said:


> keep browndog away from the bbq too....



The second I saw Pumpy transfering the 1/2 cooked bacon from the plate to the grill, I knew there would be trouble but I held my toungue thinking he had some kind of mystical power over the flamability of fat, as it turned out, he didn't. All you blokes that arn't bringing anything, now's the time to stick your hand up  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

browndog said:


> The second I saw Pumpy transfering the 1/2 cooked bacon from the plate to the grill, I knew there would be trouble but I held my toungue thinking he had some kind of mystical power over the flamability of fat, as it turned out, he didn't. All you blokes that arn't bringing anything, now's the time to stick your hand up
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




OK, how many kilos of bacon do we want? And what about snags?


----------



## bconnery (25/7/07)

I'll stick my hand up for mushrooms if we want some still for the brekkie. 

Otherwise I was going to make my multi-layered mexican bean dip for the night before...


----------



## troydo (25/7/07)

i can bring something... any suggestions... i probably wont stay over though


----------



## frogman (25/7/07)

Bacon.

I Bring Bacon.

1kg.

FROGMAN.


----------



## NickB (25/7/07)

frogman said:


> Bacon.
> 
> I Bring Bacon.
> 
> ...



Grrr, I called bacon!!!!!!! Oh well...do we want a kilo of snags as well then?


----------



## sqyre (25/7/07)

I'm bringin the Tomato's with the spice and cheese to go on top..

mmmmmmm..prostate.. :blink: 



Sqyre. h34r:


----------



## frogman (25/7/07)

NickB said:


> Grrr, I called bacon!!!!!!! Oh well...do we want a kilo of snags as well then?


Don't growl I'm sorry.
You get Bacon.
I get Sausages then.
My butcher makes nice snags.

FROGMAN


----------



## Batz (25/7/07)

I'll take over this operation soon B) 

You have over twenty people

You'll need 

2kg bacon and not that stuff in the plastic bag,get it from the butcher.
couple of those big packs of snags
At least 20 hash browns
a bag of tomatoes
large bag of mushies
at least 3 dozen free range organic eggs  
and I'll say 3 loaves of bread
tub of butter...not marg. shit
Paper plates (Anna should not have to do wash ups)
Asprin


Best to have more than less,most guys will be looking for a feed....anything left is for your wonderful host :super: 

Batz


----------



## bonj (25/7/07)

righto... the pro has spoken.

3 loaves it is. I'll bring butter too.


----------



## troydo (25/7/07)

if noone is bringing plates i can grab them.....


----------



## winkle (25/7/07)

I love it when a plan comes together;

Breakfast:

Frogman - snags
Bonj - bread
Sqyre - tomato etc
NickB - bacon
bconnery - mushies
Batz (via Tidal Pete?) - eggs
Tidal Pete - hash browns
Troydo - paper plates
we'll sort out some coffee etc.

Somebody remind me on Saturday nite that we'll need some gas for the BBQ on Sunday, (I can get carried away using the patio heater) Sorted out some firewood so we won't freeze.


----------



## Ross (25/7/07)

I'll bring the 2nd kilo of bacon.


Breakfast:

Frogman - snags
Bonj - bread
Sqyre - tomato etc
NickB & Rossco - bacon
bconnery - mushies
Batz (via Tidal Pete?) - eggs
Tidal Pete - hash browns
Troydo - paper plates
we'll sort out some coffee etc.

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (25/7/07)

I'm just having a butchers at the list - I'll grab some coffee - Winkle: got a plunger or the like? If not I can get instant ( you could be a tea drinker for all I know! )

InCider.


----------



## Tyred (25/7/07)

I will not be able to turn up for the day. I've managed to get a cold from somewhere and have decided to be selfish and keep it to myself. I'll try and work out someway to get my case over tho. I'm just not sure when. I'm also going to have to work out how to get my 3 crates from TidalPete.


----------



## InCider (25/7/07)

Tyred said:


> I will not be able to turn up for the day. I've managed to get a cold from somewhere and have decided to be selfish and keep it to myself. I'll try and work out someway to get my case over tho. I'm just not sure when. I'm also going to have to work out how to get my 3 crates from TidalPete.


That's a shame Tyred. I was looking forward to meeting up. If you do mend a little bit, do drop it. It's not too far from Chermside to Redcliffe - welll not compared to how far Ned is coming!  

And I have been giving Baa Baa a thorough clean out before the Swap too...


----------



## winkle (25/7/07)

InCider said:


> I'm just having a butchers at the list - I'll grab some coffee - Winkle: got a plunger or the like? If not I can get instant ( you could be a tea drinker for all I know! )
> 
> InCider.



Instant will do mate, our taste buds will be pretty farked come Sunday morning.


----------



## Batz (25/7/07)

And I bet she's looking as nice as ever




Bless her little fleece

Batz


----------



## InCider (26/7/07)

winkle said:


> Instant will do mate, our taste buds will be pretty farked come Sunday morning.




Ross has the 2nd kilo of Bacon, I'll grab a shedload of coffee. I'll grab milk during the evening if beer gets too much Zizzle anyone.  


Breakfast:

Frogman - snags
Bonj - bread
Sqyre - tomato etc
NickB & Rossco - bacon
bconnery - mushies
Batz (via Tidal Pete?) - eggs
Tidal Pete - hash browns
Troydo - paper plates
InCider - Coffee


----------



## Zizzle (26/7/07)

InCider said:


> I'll grab milk during the evening because I'm not used to being this far from my mumma's teats... because taking Nurofem for my wussy headache while buttoning my big girls blouse just isn't enough



HTFU InCider


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/07)

Overnighting it in Brissy with SWAMBO so won't be there for breakfast. But I promise to get back early enough to pick InCider up before he starts on the kegs again Perry. Mmmm Organic eggs from Batz chooks Organs.


----------



## Batz (26/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Mmmm Organic eggs from Batz chooks Organs.


----------



## Zizzle (26/7/07)

Winkle, I hope you have put up the Xmas in July tree:


----------



## winkle (26/7/07)

Ho ho ho, Zizzle - deck the halls with bottles of Grolsch.

I've got a couple of bottles of the chilli spiked oatmeal stout, for those wishing to try it on Saturday.

edit: speelking


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/07)

winkle said:


> I've got a couple of bottles of the chilli spiked oatmeal stout, for those wishing to try it on Saturday.



Should warm the heartles of your, now how does that go........


----------



## winkle (26/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Should warm the heartles of your, now how does that go........


View attachment 13940
?


----------



## troydo (26/7/07)

Ohh that sounds awesome winkle... but those chillies are suss.... :blink:


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/07)

winkle said:


> View attachment 13940
> ?



Chillidicks, have not been circumcised they still have flameskins.

How come ya only picked the male chilli's


----------



## Zizzle (26/7/07)

Some see dicks some see clits?


----------



## Batz (26/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> Some see dicks some see clits?




Depends on what takes your fancy I suppose :huh: :blink: :huh: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (26/7/07)

Batz said:


> Depends on what takes your fancy I suppose :huh: :blink: :huh:
> 
> Batz



Sorry about taking the thread futher off topic, I realise that's Inciders job  
Beer lines are getting cleaned tonight - only 2 more sleeps.


----------



## sluggerdog (26/7/07)

I can't be buggered reading though all the crap of threads but I wanted to ask if there will be room for my keg somewhere? I don't have a setup to come with it. I can bring a bin/bucket to fit the keg in and fill with ice if required but I don't have a gas bottle setup..


----------



## winkle (26/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I can't be buggered reading though all the crap of threads but I wanted to ask if there will be room for my keg somewhere? I don't have a setup to come with it. I can bring a bin/bucket to fit the keg in and fill with ice if required but I don't have a gas bottle setup..



I've got a tap on the bar that is you can use, bring the bucket and share my gas bottle, if that suits.


----------



## InCider (26/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I can't be buggered reading though all the crap of threads



PistolPatch would be proud! 

I've got the coffee, but willl be doing some last minute searching for the elusive jalepenos....

InCider.


----------



## sluggerdog (26/7/07)

winkle said:


> I've got a tap on the bar that is you can use, bring the bucket and share my gas bottle, if that suits.




Cheers Winkle, Will do.

Maybe a final mailout via brewerhood tonight/tomorrow to all who are coming might be a good idea just incase the details are lost since the last one...? (or maybe I should just search for the email..?)


----------



## winkle (27/7/07)

sluggerdog said:


> Cheers Winkle, Will do.
> 
> Maybe a final mailout via brewerhood tonight/tomorrow to all who are coming might be a good idea just incase the details are lost since the last one...? (or maybe I should just search for the email..?)



PM me if you can't find it - aren't you just around the corner in slightly hiller terrain?


----------



## LovesToBrew (27/7/07)

When is the next caseswap? Xmas?


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

LovesToBrew said:


> When is the next caseswap? Xmas?


Hey LTB,

You should change your name to "LovesToPost"  

InCider.


----------



## LovesToBrew (27/7/07)

maybe there should be a xmas in October too


----------



## Zizzle (27/7/07)

InCider said:


> You should change your name to "LovesToPost"



Or maybe "LovesToPostCrap" maybe? :angry: 

Although that would have been a bit rich coming from InCider


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> Or maybe "LovesToPostCrap" maybe? :angry:
> 
> Although that would have been a bit rich coming from InCider



Nice work telling him to STFU before Zizzle on the 'Lol' thread. Nice work.  

Now take a leaf out of your own book or I'll send chop-chop over


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (27/7/07)

Hi Guys , Got in about 16:00 yesterday arvo.. Good run down , after rain from Daintree To Ingham , and following all the Bloody Carnny vans and trucks leaving the North, after our show circut. Picked up Berp and Fixa's case no probs .. Hope were still at 19 as the boxes arn't as full as they were.. lol .. 

See you all Tomorrow.. 

:beer:


----------



## Tyred (27/7/07)

The carnies are coming down for the show down here. Just about the time of year for that. Glad to hear that you made it down safely.

On a better note, I should be able to turn up for a couple of hours on Saturday afternoon. Sadly for me, I won't be able to drink and sample all the nice beers that will be on offer.


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

Great that you'r down Ned - should be fun tomorrow nite!

Tyred - glad you can make it for a little while too - excellent stuff.

I wonder if "LovesToBrew" is rocking up? :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## winkle (27/7/07)

There'll be a whole house full of carnies come 8pm on Saturday


----------



## browndog (27/7/07)

Just finished bottling my case swap. How easy was it with the PET bottles, celli tap with flow restrictor and carbonating cap for a bit more fizz and something nice to watch while I filled to boot. Cathrine reckons it was great  





cheers

Browndog

1 more sleep


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

browndog said:


> Just finished bottling my case swap. How easy was it with the PET bottles, celli tap with flow restrictor and carbonating cap for a bit more fizz and something nice to watch while I filled to boot. Cathrine reckons it was great
> 
> View attachment 13955
> 
> ...


My word she is purdy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Batz (27/7/07)

Guys
Anyone live near a place that sells 1/2" BSP (or NTP) threaded pipe?
I need around 200mm of it,if possible you maybe able to hand to old Pete for me on Saturday.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Jye (27/7/07)

Bunning has threaded brass rod but Im not sure if its BSP or NTP since I have no idea about thread types. I think its about $15 for a 200mm length. 

Let me know if thats suitable and Ill pick some up.

Jye


----------



## Batz (27/7/07)

Jye said:


> Bunning has threaded brass rod but Im not sure if its BSP or NTP since I have no idea about thread types. I think its about $15 for a 200mm length.
> 
> Let me know if thats suitable and Ill pick some up.
> 
> Jye




Oh sorry Jye
I did mean to say stainless

Cheers


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

InCider said:


> The rellenos are touch and go at the mo. I had a visit to the big smoke last weekend (no, not Landsborough IGA) looking for the special chillis. No luck.
> 
> But it takes a little more to keep this ciderman down.
> 
> So I will use any chillies I can get for a-stuffin'.



Hey,

No luck on the chilli front, so I am (Mrs InCider is) embarking on 'pizza wheels' as snacks for the afternoon snacks. 

And there will be some EXTRA CAPS LOCK HOT SAUCE as well - I've made a bottle for Screwy, and there may be a wee bit to put on the table I hope. If not, I've got a 4 month old bottle of "Freckle Fire" :blink: 

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (27/7/07)

Mrs Sqyre, is going to (hopefully) put together a Cob Loaf in the morning to bring along..

but i may have to borrow Winkles oven for 30min if thats ok??

If your wondering what it is its a loaf of bread filled with molten cheese, shallots, bacon, cream etc..

that you dunk the toasted bits of bread into...its good..  



Sqyre..


----------



## troydo (27/7/07)

nothing says i love you like molten cheese


----------



## browndog (27/7/07)

sqyre said:


> Mrs Sqyre, is going to (hopefully) put together a Cob Loaf in the morning to bring along..
> 
> but i may have to borrow Winkles oven for 30min if thats ok??
> 
> ...



Excellet Mrs Sqyre..... Cob loaves are the best!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (27/7/07)

sqyre said:


> Mrs Sqyre, is going to (hopefully) put together a Cob Loaf in the morning to bring along..
> 
> but i may have to borrow Winkles oven for 30min if thats ok??
> 
> ...



Yum, sounds good - no problem. :super:


----------



## frogman (27/7/07)

Snags in fridge.
Beer transfered to fresh keg. Tastes great.
Bottles in crate, all numbered.
Just need to get glasses down and throw all the polar packs into a bag.

Bring it on, :beer: 

FROGMAN


----------



## Screwtop (27/7/07)

Batz said:


> Oh sorry Jye
> I did mean to say stainless
> 
> Cheers




Get Pete to call by Prochem Batz they stock it.


----------



## fixa (27/7/07)

Now you boys have fun tomorrow night. I'll be sure to have a glass of water to help celebrate, as i've been called into work tomorrow night....
Make sure there's plenty of pics taken, and the first to sleep gets something shaved!


----------



## InCider (27/7/07)

fixa said:


> Now you boys have fun tomorrow night. I'll be sure to have a glass of water to help celebrate, as i've been called into work tomorrow night....
> Make sure there's plenty of pics taken, and the first to sleep gets something shaved!



And it won't be Baa Bra as she's been 'made ready' for action.  

I've just tasted the first brew I made for the swap that I shelved as it wasn't up to scratch and I thought it has been 'comprimised' and it was fine. :blink: 

Oh well, replacement has been bottled! 

InCider.


----------



## bconnery (27/7/07)

Now there was talk/a request earlier of someone posting/emailing a reminder of when approximately we could turn up without very shortly outstaying our welcome were expected to turn up. Without me trawling through the other posts, and willing to accept a slap on the forum wrist, when is that?

I'm thinking it was said around the 1ish mark so Winkle if you dont' want me there then speak now or forever lose your beer supplies 

See you folks tomorrow. 

Ben


----------



## bonj (27/7/07)

Rock and Roll! :super: :chug: :chug: :chug:

In _*case*_ you can't tell... I'm a little excited.


----------



## Mothballs (27/7/07)

Bottles filled,numbered and topped up with carbonator cap today. Just finished cooking the chicken wings. Now just have to decide which keg to bring tommorrow. See you all tommorrow arvo. :beer:


----------



## browndog (27/7/07)

I'm 1/2 pissed on the keg I'm bringing tomorrow, it's quite a good drop.

T minus 15hrs to lift off.

-BD


----------



## sqyre (27/7/07)

browndog said:


> I'm 1/2 pissed on the keg I'm bringing tomorrow, it's quite a good drop.
> 
> T minus 15hrs to lift off.
> 
> -BD



HAHA... me too... but mine tastes like poo... :blink: 

But Incider will love it!!!!

:lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## PistolPatch (27/7/07)

LOL Browndog!!!

Does this mean you'll be sneaking off to the car again for a little nap tomorrow night? 

Just looking at your avatar and I hope I don't see any pics of you dancing with someone else tomorrow night - I will be so jealous :angry: 

Hey mate, love your labels!!!!


Pat

P.S. Have a top one tomorrow guys. Really looking forward to the pics and the stories. Leave Browndog and Baaabraa alone though - they're mine!


----------



## browndog (27/7/07)

Hi Pat,
Would you believe at Batz last Doo, I was the one tallying the bodycount as my comdrades fell around me. Tomorrow, I shall lead the charge, one beer at a time though no-mans land and beyond and we shall emerge new men, cleansed of our drudgery and anticipating the future ahead :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (27/7/07)

Donya mate - a trooper to the end!

I want to see a pic of you and Barb standing above your fallen comrades sculling with one hand from Jye's randall using Ned's beard as a straw and with the other hand, flipping eggs using your mash paddle.

:super:


----------



## browndog (27/7/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Donya mate - a trooper to the end!
> 
> I want to see a pic of you and Barb standing above your fallen comrades sculling with one hand from Jye's randall using Ned's beard as a straw and with the other hand, flipping eggs using your mash paddle.
> 
> :super:



I'll see what I can do Pat!

-Bd


----------



## PistolPatch (27/7/07)

I was going to tell Kirem on you guys for being up so late the night before a swap (that's you Browndog, Sqyre, TidalPete, Ross, Frogman and Mothballs) but then I realised that you still have 160 posts to go to crack the 700!


----------



## winkle (28/7/07)

Ben,
looks like 1pm is "D" for demolition hour. Browndog - I've got a sneaky 8% Belgian mallet for you to try this time, as long as I can avoid the crappy couches I'm good for the nite. As for the time I've been trying to make some space in the fridge to share


----------



## NickB (28/7/07)

Looking very forward to it mate. Just gassing up the party keg, and labelling the bottles..... T minus 10 hours....Must almost be time for bed....And I'll hapilly crash anywhere....Car if I have to....Don't have a sleeping bag, so praying for a warm night.....

Bring it on! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (28/7/07)

NickB said:


> Looking very forward to it mate. Just gassing up the party keg, and labelling the bottles..... T minus 10 hours....Must almost be time for bed....And I'll hapilly crash anywhere....Car if I have to....Don't have a sleeping bag, so praying for a warm night.....
> 
> Bring it on! :beerbang:


Car might be best - unless you claim the couch nearest the potbelly (stove that is)
Bed time indeed


----------



## InCider (28/7/07)

sqyre said:


> HAHA... me too... but mine tastes like poo... :blink:
> 
> But Incider will love it!!!!
> 
> ...



Sh1t stirrer!  

I'screwtop arriving at 11am and I still have to number the bottles, and bottle chilli sauce and sort my "Booze Tour" kit out.

3 hours to exfiltration!


----------



## sqyre (28/7/07)

Yes i'd better get my act together... still need to finish filtering the keg i'm bringing and also need to find some thing to put it in so i can chuck some ice in too..

anyone else need to put there kegs in ice??

cause i think i have a halved blue plastic 44gallon drum that takes 3 kegs by memory.. i could bring that.. :blink: 



Sqyre


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/07)

Did a little QC last night, had a couple out of the party keg of Porter that I'm bringing, it's mothers milk, hope someone's got some arrowroot bikkies. The big mongrel Baltic Bourbon Porter won't carb for some reason, tried a few of them too, then someone pulled the big switch, woke up with a rushing/pumping noise in my ears, my own heartbeat, goin like a train, time 1am, so it must be ok.
Nothin like a little warm up for the swap.


----------



## Tyred (28/7/07)

Just finished numbering the bottles. Hope I'm still number 16. Hope the smoke haze lifts soon.


----------



## InCider (28/7/07)

Just about to #7 everything (after I check that it's my number!  

Sauce all bottled, sample of "Divorce" Stout, camera, phone, coffee, pizza scrolls in the oven....

1 hour 45 mins to Exfil!


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/07)

InCider said:


> (after I check that it's my number!
> 
> 1 hour 45 mins to Exfil!




SEAN, SEAN, sorry for shouting. PAGE 29 MATE, MOTHBALLS POST


----------



## frogman (28/7/07)

InCider said:


> Sauce all bottled, sample of "Divorce" Stout, camera, phone, coffee, pizza scrolls in the oven....



:blink: Why is your phone and camera in the oven?


----------



## bonj (28/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> SEAN, SEAN, sorry for shouting. PAGE 29 MATE, MOTHBALLS POST



page 29??? I've only got 14 pages.... Maybe I've changed my settings. possibly quote the post number instead?


----------



## InCider (28/7/07)

InCider said:


> Just about to #7 everything (after I check that it's my number!
> 
> Sauce all bottled, sample of "Divorce" Stout, camera, phone, coffee, pizza scrolls in the oven....
> 
> 1 hour 45 mins to Exfil!






Screwtop said:


> SEAN, SEAN, sorry for shouting. PAGE 29 MATE, MOTHBALLS POST



My #7 template was working shite, so I put silver sprinkle paint on the lids  And those of up in Landsborough have trouble spelling them numbers.




frogman said:


> :blink: Why is your phone and camera in the oven?



Because it's a _hotline_


----------



## Zizzle (28/7/07)

It's nearly time to:


----------



## Ross (28/7/07)

Party keg filled.....a few bottles of Banana Beer for the brave....toothbrush packed....don't forget the bacon.... Looks like we're set to go.... bugger an hour to fill...maybe a couple of breakfast beers to settle the stomach, Mmmmm Expresso Stout to kick start the day.... :chug: 

See you there guys, as Big Kev was known to say...."I'm excited"  

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (28/7/07)

Zizzle said:


> It's nearly time to:


Never! Just one more post, one more post, one more post!


----------



## bonj (28/7/07)

T minus 23 minutes. Cargo has been stowed. We are prepared for launch. 
Waypoint 1 takes me to Browndog's place to pick up the other crew-member and some more cargo.
Waypoint 2 takes us to mobrien's to unload some cargo (a bottle of wit) and perve at his stainless conical.
A third waypoint may be inserted en-route if we feel like some food.

:super: :chug:


----------



## browndog (28/7/07)

T minus 75mins and counting, Bonj's arrival 24mins away, everything good to go. See you there Lads.

cheers and beers

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (28/7/07)

I feel a hangover coming on & I'm not even going to be there!


----------



## microbe (28/7/07)

Paul H said:


> I feel a hangover coming on & I'm not even going to be there!


  Me too!! Have a good one guys, hopefully I'll be able to join you at the next one!

:beer:


----------



## Doogiechap (28/7/07)

Fellas have a great day. I have been looking on at the proceedings with a fat grin on my face. I can see why Pat misses you all so much  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## InCider (29/7/07)

Paul H said:


> I feel a hangover coming on & I'm not even going to be there!



And I can assure you we didn't let the reputation slip last night!  

Thanks Winkle and Anna for being such fabulous hosts - a great time was had by all, a great venue that's very sheep friendly! Ewe both deserve a pat on the back. (it's ok he'll be gentle!)

I need to HTFU. I'm having a berocca. 







Sqyre only took 450 photos, I got nearly 200 Screwy took 30 and there was a couple of other cameras going too. Of theses pics, only about 3 will be AHB friendly. :blink: 

More posting later when I feel more vibrant.  

InCider.


----------



## winkle (29/7/07)

I'm following Browndogs attractive labels advice and drinking it now, door can remain inscure for a bit longer.


----------



## Jye (29/7/07)

Huge thanks to Winkle and Anna for the great night and excellent venue :beerbang: 

And thanks to Browndog for skillfully sorting out the cases and Sqyre for cooking up a monster feed this morning :beer: 

... bring on the pics :blink:


----------



## Ross (29/7/07)

Safely home  Thanks to Anna & Winkle for being such great hosts. A few tame photo's to wet the appetite.


StillScottish learns the hard way, that you need to attach the line to the tap before you connect to the keg.



StillScottish on the pipes - Blow man blow.



Incider does his Irish/Scottish??? dancing



Zizzle knocks off Inciders head, that crashes across the room taking out the door.



Winkle is presented with his Hosting Trophy. Another beautifully crafted mash paddle from Browndog.



cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre (29/7/07)

Yes big thanks to Perry and Anna..  

As for pics...with the assistance of Zizzle i now have 360 pics from last night to search through..to try and find that one photo that isn't either a blured mess or doesn't involve the molestation of a blow-up sheep.. :blink: 

but i will do my best..



Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/07)

Big thanks Perry and Anna, great hosts the hospitality and venue were tops. Your beers certainly do justice to that fantastic bar Perry. 

Thanks brewers for a terrific time, thanks to piper Campbell, great fellowship and as usual the beers just keep getting better. 

For those who were at the 2006 Xmas in July swap, I seem to remember maybe 4 or 5 stand out beers, the Xmas swap maybe a dozen great beers, this time there were just so many. More great beers than brewers I'd hazard a guess. Jyes usual high standard is under threat of competion from brother Chad and Browndogs beers are seriously good. There were Wheats and Wits and offbeat specials, Chilli Stout, Banana Beer, Saison. Brewers were bringing bottles out for tasting that would knock ya socks of. 

I just feel like I'm making headway with my brewing and producing good beers, then I attend one of these, shit some of you blokes know how to deflate a fellow brewers ego. Kinda feel a little inadequate after tasting many of those beers last night. 

OK a little secondhand, time for a kip and dreams of making better beer. Back later with pics.

Screwy

Edit: How could I forget Ross' Banana Beer.


----------



## Tyred (29/7/07)

Thanks alot to Winkle and Anna for being great hosts. I'm still annoyed that my cold didn't allow me to stay and sample all the wonderful beers that were on offer. I tried two (Ross's 4% and a taste of Squire's - Can't remember what they were called) and they were beautiful.

It was great meeting such a fantastic group of brewers and I learnt alot from the short time I was there. A friendlier group of brewers would probably be harder to find. To those I talked to thanks for making feel welcome and to those I didn't, apologies for not doing so.

Now, I have to wait until this stupid cold goes so I can enjoy the contents of the case swap.


----------



## bonj (29/7/07)

Huge thankyou to Winkle and Anna for the fantastic hospitality. It was an awesome night at an awesome venue. It never fails to amaze me how friendly and fun everyone is. 

Thanks everyone for a great night.

Bring on Ross-toberfest! :super:


----------



## sqyre (29/7/07)

Ok, i managed to find a few pics suitable for posting..(i hope)



The Host...





Sluggerdog and FNQ Bunyip...





Browndog and Screwtop...





Let me at that tap...





Somethings wrong with this glass...oh yeh, its empty..





Boys at the bar..





The venue.





Trouble comes in pairs...





They will serve anyone at this bar...


----------



## browndog (29/7/07)

Many thanks to Perry and Anna for their hospitality and to all for their excellent fellowship. My appologies for crashing early and missing out on all the fun (though I believe I still played some part in it :blink: )

cheers

Browndog

edit: spellin


----------



## Batz (29/7/07)

Fantastic night

Many thanks to Anna and Perry for having us,and thanks to all the brewers for their top beers :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## Mothballs (29/7/07)

Well done Perry and Anna. Thanks for your great hospitality and great beers. Good beer, good food and good people who could ask for more. :beer:


----------



## sqyre (29/7/07)

Mothballs said:


> who could ask for more. :beer:



I could ask for the image burnt into my brain of you having a poo to go away... :unsure: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Zizzle (29/7/07)

Yep, big thanks to Perry and Anna. Sorry again for trashing your bar :unsure: 

Thanks to everyone who bought food and great beers.

And thanks to everyone who endured Sean and me and our hyperactive ratbaggery. We seem to bring out the "best" in each other.  I hope you at least got a laugh and enjoyed some of the spectacle. Just be glad we didn't have access to music.

Great beer, great company, top night.

PS. Sqyre, your camera takes blurry photos, you should have it looked at.


----------



## TidalPete (29/7/07)

Just woke up from my little post-party kip & want to add my thanks to Perry & Anna for their great hospitality. :beerbang: 

What a great setup you've got there. What a great time we all had. What a great bunch of brewers.  

Let the tasting begin.






:beer:


----------



## frogman (29/7/07)

WOW!
What a great night.
Great beer,
Great guys and Anna,
Bad pizza,
Great brekky,
And a great head-ache.

Nurofem or another beer?
I hate decisions. :chug: 

FROGMAN


----------



## winkle (29/7/07)

Thanks for all your kind comments, bar door is secure again, and I've got Ross's pillow and Tidal Petes jumper to take to the Rosstoberfest


----------



## winkle (29/7/07)

Had a lot of dodgey photos but lucky had a couple of classy ones as well...
View attachment 13998
View attachment 14000


----------



## TidalPete (29/7/07)

winkle said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments, bar door is secure again, and I've got Ross's pillow and Tidal Petes jumper to take to the Rosstoberfest



Thanks Perry.  
Should have known I'd leave something behind what with all the great fun we were having. May collect it before then mate???

:beer:


----------



## troydo (29/7/07)

Thanks alot to Winkle and Anna bloody great night!
And thanks to all the brewers !! that was some seriously good beer! and so many different types! they were famtatstic!!

I had a ball and i cant wait for the xmas one.


----------



## InCider (29/7/07)

winkle said:


> Had a lot of dodgey photos but lucky had a couple of classy ones as well...
> View attachment 13998
> View attachment 14000




I remember those few minutes fondly - Sqyre was 'paying' me for the Pizza! :blink:


----------



## sqyre (29/7/07)

winkle said:


> Had a lot of dodgey photos but lucky had a couple of classy ones as well...
> View attachment 13998
> View attachment 14000



Dont actually remember that bit...but i think it was just after we summond the Dark Lord and he made me do... well i'm not sure but Incider was pretty happy the next morning... and he walked funny too... :blink: 

oh well... got to stop contacting Satan..he's putting a dampener on my social events...



Sqyre...


----------



## NickB (29/7/07)

What a great night! Many thanks to Winkle and Anna for a great venue, and a very civil swap (I wanted flying bottles and blood dammit!). Great to finally meet some of you crazy bastards in person, and drink some of your amazing beer (Still can't get the taste of that bloody Banana beer out of my mouth Ross.....).

Once again, thanks all for a great night, and a better hangover.

Ross-toberfest awaits....


Oh, and thanks again to Frogman for the chillerbox and ice-packs, and TidalPete for even more ice-packs! Love your work guys!


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/07)

Well here we go, love looking back over a night like this.

See we told you Winkle has a real BAR




The Pipe Major's Welcome.



Weird Fruit Beers and Pure Mischief



Two fine specimens.....hang on.....are those nipple rings, cant be a good thing for frogskin.



The wrecking crew



And the same to you



What is it with Bagpipes.... people start to dance and behave weirdly. Even mild mannered reporters.



Ever seen this person on this forum before?????


----------



## Chad (30/7/07)

Now that I can push out a straight sentence, I would like to echo the comments of the other attendees about the great hosting, and WOW!!!, what a venue. Thankyou very much :beerbang: .


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/7/07)

Wow Firsts "THANKS" Anna and Perry.. A good night and a great spot...

Home now made the second last ferry for the night after a straight drive from Gin Gin today.. 19.5hrs and 1460km.. Berp and Fixa have there case's ,, I'll come back in the morning to read pages since I left .. 

Thanks again Guys , see you at Xmas..

Cheers The blury eyed bunyip..


----------



## Batz (31/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Wow Firsts "THANKS" Anna and Perry.. A good night and a great spot...
> 
> Home now made the second last ferry for the night after a straight drive from Gin Gin today.. 19.5hrs and 1460km.. Berp and Fixa have there case's ,, I'll come back in the morning to read pages since I left ..
> 
> ...




I was good to catch up with you again Ned,have a few beers and a chat.


Batz


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/07)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Home now made the second last ferry for the night after a straight drive from Gin Gin today.. 19.5hrs and 1460km



What do you reckon brewers





Now there's a serious brewer.


----------



## winkle (31/7/07)

Good to meet you Ned, hope the long haul was uneventful.

In case I forgot in a flood of beer - many thanks to all of those who's contributions and efforts ensure a great nite/morning :super:


----------



## Steve (31/7/07)

I just wanna say thanks for sharing the fun on here chaps....looks like it was yet another memorable AHB get together. Good to put faces to names too with the photos.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fixa (31/7/07)

Yeah you guys looked like it was a blast! 
Thanks again to ned for transporting my contribution to the case swap, and bringing all the rest back too. Mate, your a ledgend!!


----------



## stillscottish (2/8/07)

I just want to add my thanks to Mr and Mrs Winkle for a top day.

Here's some of the less unsavoury photos.




Swap under way - no blood!




Still looking for blood.




Mmm, Beer.




Gourmet Dinner arrives.




A bunch of Bar Stewards.




Ewer Hosts, Batz and Baarbra.




Jailbait!!




Ross introduces a new line from Craftbrewer.




Breakfast. Thanks Sqyre.


Thanks again everyone for a great night.

Campbell


----------



## bonj (2/8/07)

great pics Campbell!

Here are a few that passed scrutiny... :unsure:


----------



## NickB (2/8/07)

stillscottish said:


> View attachment 14087
> 
> 
> Ross introduces a new line from Craftbrewer.



We Knight thee, Sir RossCider Of RossToberFest..... 






PS: Thought that Cob loaf tasted like spittle.......h34r:


----------



## Zizzle (2/8/07)

IIRC, we also had a food fight with the rest of that cob right after that photo...

Try explaining to SWMBO why you have food in your hair 

Oh wait, the other two combatants, Ross and InCider don't have that problem


----------



## InCider (2/8/07)

Zizzle said:


> IIRC, we also had a food fight with the rest of that cob right after that photo...
> 
> Try explaining to SWMBO why you have food in you hair



Glad I don't have hair. But explaining the bruises went like this "..must have hit the gate going to the shed" and " the bruise on my man boob happened when I fell off my pushbike this morning". :blink: 

Batz, those fingernails need a trim - or at least some iodophor!  

3 Cheers for Winkle! :super:


----------



## sqyre (2/8/07)

i'm not that shirt ever again..

How big does my arse look in that flanno...???

cant wait for summer..back into the Lycra.. <_< 



Sqyre..


----------



## Ross (2/8/07)

sqyre said:


> i'm not that shirt ever again..
> 
> How big does my arse look in that flanno...???
> 
> Sqyre..



As you asked...


----------



## sqyre (2/8/07)

Ross said:


> As you asked...
> View attachment 14089



That explains everything...

i wondered where all that loose change came from...  

EDIT: in hind sight i now wish i'd wore my Hot Pink "G" Banger..

"T Bars" are all the rage..


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/07)

Ross said:


> As you asked...
> View attachment 14089




You live in WoodHILL WTF are you doing wearing a WoodRIDGE shirt man?


----------



## InCider (2/8/07)

Ross said:


> As you asked...
> View attachment 14089



Put another dollar in and this machine will pay!  

Just give me a chance to run...


----------



## PistolPatch (2/8/07)

LOL - love the pics and I trust we'll get InCider's multi-megabyte zip file of photos offered soon - hopefully around post # 701  

I got Frogman's message calling me a girl for not ringing but when I tried to ring all I got was message banks. The sound of breaking doors beats any mobile ring (I had a blink here but too man y emoticons.) 

And talk about girls! When Frogman called back at 1pm, most of you girls were in bed - HTFU FFS!

The funniest thing was talking to browndog who had lost his voice. Wish I could have recorded that one.

Good old Frog sounded pretty together and I think must have been determined to be last to bed which brings me to...

Q1. Who was last to bed?
Q2. Who slept with Baaabraaa?
Q3. Who did Browndog dance with?
Q4. Who snored the loudest?
Q5. Who slept in the same room as TidalPete? Are they OK?
Q6. Who drew on Ross's head while he cat-napped?
Q7. Who had the best beer?
Q8. Who had the first beer on Sunday morning?
Q9. Who had the hoppiest beer?
Q10. Did anyone get anyone pregnant? (At the last swap, which I didn't attend, I got four of your wives pregnant while you guys were drinking - good on me!)

I only ask these questions because if everyone answers them one at a time, you guys will easily crack 700 posts  

And what a top effort from Ned. I think we should have an award for blokes like Ned that go to such a great effort. I'm not too sure what to call it though. Maybe if everyone threw in their ideas here, maybe 3 or 4 posts/ideas each, we'll come up with an answer  

Anyway, it reflects bloody well on the Brewerhood, that Ned looks forward to travelling so far for the Swap and that the New South Welshmen last year (DucatiBoy, Franko, Pumpy and Hogan) also travelled so far. 

Top stuff and I hope I don't miss the next one.

Spot ya!

P.S. And Ned and Batz, I promise I'll send those beers over very soon :blink:


----------



## bonj (3/8/07)

Alright, I'll have a go:

*Q1. Who was last to bed?*
No idea... I went to bed. I'm not ashamed! 

*Q2. Who slept with Baaabraaa?*
Who didn't?

*Q3. Who did Browndog dance with?*
BaaBra

*Q4. Who snored the loudest?*
From one account, a little more choke and Batz would have started. Apparently there was quite a contest going on outside. I slept inside, so someone else will have to fill in the details, although Browndog was doing his best to keep up with them. h34r: 

*Q5. Who slept in the same room as TidalPete? Are they OK?*
Pete was quarantined overnight.

*Q6. Who drew on Ross's head while he cat-napped?*
No drawings, but I do believe BaaBra snuck in and had her way with him.

*Q7. Who had the best beer?*
Don't make me choose! I'm not a fan of banana, so that one's out. :blink: 

*Q8. Who had the first beer on Sunday morning?*
I think Frogman took that honour

*Q9. Who had the hoppiest beer?*
Well, after Browndog's IIPA, I was de-sensitised to it, so I guess Browndog gets the honour.

*Q10. Did anyone get anyone pregnant?* 
I think Sqyre got InCider pregnant in the kitchen



> And what a top effort from Ned. I think we should have an award for blokes like Ned that go to such a great effort. I'm not too sure what to call it though. Maybe if everyone threw in their ideas here, maybe 3 or 4 posts/ideas each, we'll come up with an answer



How about the "HTFU award"? Awarded to the brewer that put in the least amount of effort! :unsure: 

Just joking Ned... it was great to meet you. I don't think it could be argued that anyone has more dedication than you, mate. :super:


----------



## Zizzle (3/8/07)

InCider said:


> Glad I don't have hair. But explaining the bruises went like this "..must have hit the gate going to the shed" and " the bruise on my man boob happened when I fell off my pushbike this morning". :blink:



What, she inspects your crack for bruising after leaving you unattended? I thought Sqyre was meant to be gentle?


----------

